# Welcome to New Members - Please read me FIRST, then Introduce Yourself!



## jburgh

Welcome to PurseForum!

There is a wealth of information here - styles, leathers, colours, member experiences with sellers, obtaining items, and reveals. We don't encourage shallow obsessing for nothing!

To that end, a few details that will make your membership here as much fun as possible.

We realize that because there is so much information, it can be a bit overwhelming at first. The search function is a great way to see if something has already been discussed, and to do some research. Please try to do a search before starting a new thread. There is a forum-wide search option at the top left of your screen. You can also search within the Hermes forum itself, or within threads.

There is no buying/selling/trading or offering to buy for others permitted here. So please do not ask to buy from other members or post links to items you may have for sale on other sites.

Members are happy to offer authentication but we do ask that you please only post in the authentication thread and read the first post so that you can post correctly and have your question answered in the most timely way.

We do ask that members treat each other respectfully at all times. If a particular member is someone whose posts you would prefer not to read, use the ignore feature. Click on the person's member name to the left of their posts. You will see a drop down menu. At the bottom, select "add (name of member) to ignore list."

Please use the report button (located at the bottom of everyone's avatar) if you feel that a member is posting spam, breaking the forum rules, or that the post should be handled by a moderator. Please don't confront other members - moderators are happy to step in and handle the situation.

Forum rules (and there aren't that many!) can be found here: 

Information on how to post photos can be found here: [URL]

Most of all, have fun. And thanks for stopping by!

Your primer on BV and our BV forum follows. To make your visit here much more enjoyable, please take the time to read this as it contains details about how the BV forum is set up and great information for those new to BV.

If you have any questions at any time, please feel free to PM the BV Mod - jburgh.

Happy reading!


----------



## jburgh

*Do a Search!*

Don't be scared of using the Search feature so you can find out if there is information already available *BEFORE* you post a new thread. You are welcome to post on threads already started.

If you cannot find what you are looking for and need to post a thread, *please make your thread title specific and descriptive*. Titles that are too general like "Help" or "New BV" will not assist others when they do a search, and may be edited by a mod to be more specific.

Please note that if a new thread is created and the exact inquiry appears several times in a search, you will be asked to conduct a search and the thread will be subsequently closed.


----------



## jburgh

*There is NO buying/selling/trading or soliciting for such allowed on tPF. If you are found to be doing so, your membership may be revoked. Additionally, you cannot offer to buy a bag for someone else.
*
Please do a search of completed listings on eBay to determine how to price your bag or your own judgement to determine how much you should pay for a specific bag.

If it appears that you may be soliciting for sales, a reminder may be posted on your thread and it may be closed. If you are looking for a bag that is out of production, please know that a reseller or eBay are pretty much the only sources.


*Buying/Selling on tPF*
Public selling/buying/trading is not permitted. Threads of WTS or WTB nature will be locked or deleted.
Soliciting your items for sale via Private Messages is prohibited.
Linking your own auctions is not permitted, in posts, signatures or otherwise. This includes eBay, Bonanzle, eCrater, iOffer and other auction-type sites.
Selling of personal items is only permitted in the invite-only Marketplaza. Instructions on how to gain access are posted here:http://forum.purseblog.com/news-and...tion-requirements-and-instructions-70788.html


*Promoting your business & listings*
Store/business promotions in form of signature or profile links are only permitted for well established members with 500+ posts and 3+ months of membership.
Soliciting via Private Messages or spamming the forums with links to your business is prohibited.
For advertising opportunities, please contact an Administrator.

Breaking any of the above listed forum rules can result in the loss of posting privileges and loss of your Purse Forum account. We also reserve the right to ban any user, at any time, and for any reason. The administrators frequently review forum messages for those that are in violation of PF rules. Any messages found to be in violation will be deleted without warning or explanation. We reserve the right to edit, reprint, distribute, or delete any posting for any reason and without prior notification or explanation to the author.


----------



## jburgh

*Bottega Veneta 101* In process, please be patient...

Q. *What is a short history of the brand?* (from the Wikipedia)
Bottega Veneta was launched by Vittorio and Laura Moltedo in 1966.
However interest in the brand declined during the 1990s so in 2000, the Moltedos brought in British designer Giles Deacon to shake up the languishing house. Under Deacon the company launched a successful line of Ready-To-Wear clothing, but in July 2001 Tom Ford persuaded Gucci Group to buy Bottega Veneta. Ford moved Deacon to Gucci womenswear, and German-born designer Tomas Maier took over at Bottega Veneta. With Gucci's support, Bottega Veneta has reclaimed its leading position in the luxury leather goods market.

From Wikipedia: “In June 2018, Kering appointed Daniel Lee as creative director of Bottega Veneta,[8] to give a new impetus to the Italian luxury fashion house and develop its ready-to-wear collection.[1] His agenda also included rebooting the men’s ready-to-wear collection and launching a home collection.[2]

Daniel Lee maintained the team of artisans.[6] He preserved Bottega Veneta’s emphasis on well-crafted, logoless and simplicity-driven products.[7] To give a new look to Bottega Veneta, he inflated the Intrecciato designs to capitalize on the brand's most iconic features, and infused more hedonism/desirability in the brand's products.[9] He designed the Pouch clutch bag which became the fastest selling bag in the history of the brand.[5] Harpers Bazaar commented: Bottega Veneta has become one of fashion's most popular brands in 2019, thanks to its quiet, modern elegance reinterpreted by Lee.[10] His transformation of Bottega Veneta is coined “New Bottega”.[11][12] He was tagged "The Quiet Radical" by Vogue,[13] and “fashion’s new wonder boy” by Harper’s Bazaar.[1]”

Bottega Veneta is best known for its hand-woven leather goods - bags, belts, and shoes. They are all handcrafted in Italy and retail for &#8364;1000 or more. Current Bottega handbags typically boast clean lines, the softest Intreciatto woven leathers, and a classic palette. Major trends are nodded to (such as patent leather and studs in autumn 2007), but always in a toned-down, easy-to-wear way. They are generally only labelled on the inside, although under Deacon, the metalwork had small, subtle logos). Bottega Veneta&#8217;s approach is best summed up by a company slogan that loosely translates as "When your own initials are enough"

Maier's aesthetic for Bottega Veneta Ready-To-Wear is more understated and classical than Deacon's "high-octane, ultra-sexy" look. Lines are simple and clean, with ladylike silhouettes and (particularly for Spring/Summer collections) Greco-Roman inspired draping and folding predominating. The colour palette consists largely of light-toned neutrals and pastels for recent Spring/Summer collections, and black, neutrals and faded colours, such as reds and yellows for Autumn/Winter 2007&#8211;08.

Q. *What is Intrecciato and how do I pronounce it?*
Intrecciato, strictly translated to Italian means interlaced. It is the description for the woven style used in many BV bags.  The base layer of leather has small slits cut throughout and then leather strips are woven through this.  This makes for a bag that is beautifully even, that will slouch nicely but never look mis-shapened.  Prounounced: IN-TRAY-CHEEAH-TOE.  

Q. *How often are BV collections released?*
There are four "seasons", Spring/Summer (S/S) Pre-Fall (PF), Cruise/Resort, and Fall/Winter (F/W). S/S collection bags start arriving in the stores as early as very late December and throughout the first few months of the new year.   Expect Pre-Fall to arrive in July/August . F/W collections usually start to arrive in stores September, October, and even as late as November.  Cruise/Resort collections arrive in late November and throughout December. The release dates are somewhat fluid. It is not unusual to see a couple seasons at a time in the stores or boutiques. Catalogs are usually available from BV after the collections hit the boutiques. 

Q. *Does BV ever go on sale?*
Yes! The BV boutiques hold two sales per year. The end of year sale begins in December and ends February 1st.  The second may start as early as late June and is throughout the month of July. Classic styles do not go on sale at the boutiques. Seasonal styles do. Also you may find a LE style.  The BV outlets have end of year sales, too.  And of course, department stores that carry BV have their own seasonal sales where you will find classic as well as seasonal bags at a discount.

Q. *What colors are produced every season?*
The classic colors as of 2009 are Nero (black), Bianco (white), Ebano (milk chocolate brown), and Noce (walnut-hazelnut brown).  There is some discussion that Ferro (a medium grey) will be added to the classic colors. In 2009 Noce was discontinued.

Q. *Where can I find discontinued colors or styles?*
Rarely do stores have old stock but generally, the BV outlets, eBay or consignment stores are the only places.

Q. *What is a good choice for a first BV bag?*
The most popular sizes are the medium and large Veneta.

Q. *Please give me a quick rundown of the classic bags?*
Veneta - The classic zippered hobo with an integral handle.  This bag is available in 4 sizes: Asian, Medium, Large, and Maxi. It slouches beautifully after use.
Campana - A hobo style with double handles. There is an E-W inner strap that unfastens and serves as a closure. Available in two sizes, Medium and Large. 
Roma - A larger three compartment satchel with a middle zip section. Strap/flap closure with hardware clasp. More businesslike in feel, and roomy.
Montaigne - The classic zippered double handled small boxy duffle style.  Handles are adjustable and although usually hand carried, it may fit on your shoulder, depending on your size.
Pyramid - Another classic hobo with a zippered closure. With a boxy bottom like the Sloane, but more rounded like a Veneta. Currently has a single wider strap attached by oval hardware.
Cabat - Mr. Maier's iconic double handled tote. Conventionally woven, inside and out. Available in Asian, Medium, Large, and Uomo.
Sloane - A boxy single handled shoulder bag.  The strap is wide like the Pyramid, but attached to woven leather covered hardware. This bag has an overlapping flap closure. While structured looking at first, it slouches wonderfully.
Knot - BVs iconic evening clutch.  A small boxy design with rounded corners.  It gets its name from the "Knot" closure at the top.
Ball or New Ball - A Hobo style with a single handle similar to the Pyramid. At one time the handle was integral to the bag, and there is talk it will return to that style again. The shape of the Ball is rounded at the corners and flatter than the Sloane or Pyramid.  The corners have an interesting curved seam that is like a sideways letter "Y."

Q. *What is the best kind of leather?*
The most commonly used is nappa. It really comes down to the touch &#8211; when you touch the bag, does it make you happy? Check out the in-process leather guide: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ence/bottega-veneta-leather-guide-418845.html

Q. *Where is the authenticity tag?*
The BV authenticity tag is small, rectangular and white . The logo is printed on one side, style and color information on the reverse.  This tag is sewn into your bag, usually in a pocket.  Sometimes it is difficult to find, but keep looking! The tag format was changes in 2012-2013 to a serial number.  This new style can only be deciphered by a BV employee.

Q. *What are these acronyms I see in posts?*
BV = Bottega Veneta
SO = Stands for Special Order.  Bottega Veneta will do special order bags for clients, however they must be an upgrade.  For example, if you wanted a Copper bag that was made in Nappa (but not Copper), your leather would have to be an upgrade from Nappa to an exotic such as snake or croc.
HG = Holy Grail, or the most desired bag (varies with member)
LE = Limited Edition.  Each year, BV produced limited quantities of some styles in unusual colors and materials.  A metal plate inside the bag indicates the limited edition number.
LPM - Leopard Print Montaigne, a bag from 2008
PDP = Pied de Poule, a Cabat pattern from 2009
PO - Platino Ossidato, a color from 2008
tPFer - *t*he *P*urse *F*orum memb*er*
WTS = Want to sell (these threads/posts not allowed)
WTB = Want to buy (these threads/posts not allowed)
IMO, or IMHO = Not specific to this forum but, "in my opinion" or "in my humble opinion."


----------



## jburgh

We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. Hopefully this will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be an overall better for all involved.

Before you post in the Bottega Veneta "Authenticate This" thread you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.

Please follow the following rules:

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Montaigne.

*Needed Pictures:* Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
2. both sides of the authenticity tag
3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
4. views of the lining
5. outside views of all sides and bottom
6. views of hardware

shoes are hard to authenticate, but the more pictures the better.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

*Item Name: 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link: 
Comments:*

Here is an example I totally made up to illustrate the format:

*Item Name:* Bottega Veneta Roma NWT
*Listing number:* 123456789
*Seller name or ID:* idonotsellfakes
*Working Link:* http://www.blahblahblah
*Comments:* Please authenticate this bag, this is a new seller that I don't know. Thank you.

The format accomplishes the following:

*1.* Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.

*2.* Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.

*3.* Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."

*4.* Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.

*5.* Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.

Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
Do NOT PM ("Start a Conversation)" an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.

I hopes this helps. Thank you for your cooperation
PM me if you need further clarification.

*Disclaimer:*
*All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.*

*For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration people or a moderator, thank you! *


----------



## septembersiren

Not sure where to put this so it can be archived

I guess jburgh this is a job for you! sorta like superwoman or mighty mouse LOL 

This is where BV USA sends their repairs to
*
Here is Modern's info 

2 West 32nd Street New York, NY 10001 Phone: (646) 495-9787 Email: modernlea@aol.com*


----------



## jburgh

Introduce yourself! The old introduce yourself thread has been unstickied and closed  If you need to find it go here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/introduce-yourself.140691/

of the oldies want to reintroduce yourself, feel free..much has changed in several years.

Here is an example of the one *Nymph* posted in 2007:

*Username*: Nymph
*Age*: Turning 25 in July 
*Gender*: 
*Resides*: Singapore
*Occupation/ Industry*: PR
*Favorite brand*:
*- Clothes *3.1 Phillip Lim
*- Bags *Bottega Veneta and Balenciaga
*Hobbies*: Sleeping, Shopping, and surfing on tPF
*Favorite drink*: Champagne! And Coke Light for everyday 
*Favorite food*: Sushi
*Favorite TV show*: The Gilmore Girls
*Odd things about me*: If it were possible, I can go for days without speaking to anyone 
*Things that scare me*: Sudden deaths
*Current obsessions*: The Great Singapore Sale and all the shopping to be done!


----------



## jburgh

*Username*: jburgh
*Age*:  Almost as old as dirt
*Gender*: 
*Resides*: Pacific Northwest
*Occupation/ Industry*: Real Estate
*Favorite brand*:
*- Clothes *Nic & Zoe, Flax, Chalet, Eileen Fisher, and Tianello
*- Bags *Bottega Veneta, Tods ...right now, that is
*Hobbies*: Gardening, quilting, weaving, crafting, anything creative
*Favorite drinks*: Coffee, mango nectar, and water
*Favorite food*: Dim Sum
*Favorite TV show*: Currently it is Outlander &  Star Trek: The Next Generation
*Odd things about me*: Oh, there is so much, sort of on the eccentric side
*Things that scare me*:  Swimming in lakes or ocean (fear of sea monsters)
*Current obsessions*: Interchangeable bead bracelets Elfbeads, Trollbeads, Ohm, TrueBeadz, and artist beads


----------



## Cupertino

Hi, i'm a new member, let me introduce my self first:
*Username*: cupertino
*Age*: 33
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: Indonesia
*Occupation/ Industry*: Just a mom of 2 sons
*Favorite brand*:
*- Clothes *zara
*- Bags *Bottega Veneta 
*Hobbies*: whatever i can do on my me time hehehe
*Favorite drink*: water
*Favorite food*: street food..asian food mostly my fave
*Favorite TV show*: dont watch tv too often hahaha
Odd things about me: i fall a sleep easily and can sleep for a very long hours 
Things that scare me: losing my family
Current obsessions: BV medium Ardoise


----------



## Misslissm

Hi there!  I'm a brand new member and a new BV enthusiast! 
*Username*: misslissm
*Age*: 35
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: Portland, OR
*Occupation/ Industry*: Jewelry Designer
*Favorite brand*:
*Shoes: *Stuart Weitzman, Salvatore Ferragamo
*Bags *Bottega Veneta 
*Hobbies*: Rockhounding, estate sale shopping
*Favorite drink*: Sparkling rose water
*Favorite food*: Anything with pesto
*Favorite TV show*: Orange is the New Black
Current obsessions: Authenticating estate sale finds


----------



## jburgh

Welcome cupertino & Misslissm! Have fun here.  The BV forum is very welcoming.  If you have any questions, please feel free to message me.

cupertino - I wish I had your sleep "problem"  I can never get to sleep
Misslissm - From one rockhound to another...are you as obsessed with spectrolite as I am?


----------



## Twodogsnacat

Hi, i'm a new member, and I hope I'm posting this in the right place!
*Username*: Twodogsnacat
*Age*: Still climbing that hill!
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: Nevada
*Occupation/ Industry*: K9 trainer/consultant
*Favorite brand*: Bottega Veneta and Balenciaga, and there's too many to list
*Hobbies*: gardening, painting, making jewelry, hiking, rock collecting, photography
*Favorite drink*: Gerolsteiner mineral water, Moscato d' Asti wine
*Favorite food*: Sushi
*Favorite TV show*: The Walking Dead
*Odd thing about me: *I don't think there's enough room on here for me to answer that
*Things that scare me*: death of people and pets that mean the world to me
*Current obsessions*: anything sparkly, shiny and/or colorful


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Twodogsnacat said:


> Hi, i'm a new member, and I hope I'm posting this in the right place!
> *Username*: Twodogsnacat
> *Age*: Still climbing that hill!
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: Nevada
> *Occupation/ Industry*: K9 trainer/consultant
> *Favorite brand*: Bottega Veneta and Balenciaga, and there's too many to list
> *Hobbies*: gardening, painting, making jewelry, hiking, rock collecting, photography
> *Favorite drink*: Gerolsteiner mineral water, Moscato d' Asti wine
> *Favorite food*: Sushi
> *Favorite TV show*: The Walking Dead
> *Odd thing about me: *I don't think there's enough room on here for me to answer that
> *Things that scare me*: death of people and pets that mean the world to me
> *Current obsessions*: anything sparkly, shiny and/or colorful



Welcome!


----------



## Wednesday78

jburgh said:


> We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. Hopefully this will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be an overall better for all involved.
> 
> Before you post in the Bottega Veneta "Authenticate This" thread you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.
> 
> Please follow the following rules:
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Montaigne.
> 
> *Needed Pictures:* Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 
> shoes are hard to authenticate, but the more pictures the better.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> Here is an example I totally made up to illustrate the format:
> 
> *Item Name:* Bottega Veneta Roma NWT
> *Listing number:* 123456789
> *Seller name or ID:* idonotsellfakes
> *Working Link:* http://www.blahblahblah
> *Comments:* Please authenticate this bag, this is a new seller that I don't know. Thank you.
> 
> The format accomplishes the following:
> 
> *1.* Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.
> 
> *2.* Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.
> 
> *3.* Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."
> 
> *4.* Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.
> 
> *5.* Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> Do NOT PM ("Start a Conversation)" an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> I hopes this helps. Thank you for your cooperation
> PM me if you need further clarification.
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> *All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.*
> 
> *For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration people or a moderator, thank you! *


----------



## Audreycat

Hi- I'm a newbie to the Forum and recently enamored of BV! 

*Username*: Audreycat
*Age*: 28
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: Austin, TX
*Occupation/ Industry*: Corporate Compliance
*Favorite band*:They Might Be Giants* 
*Shoes: *Vince Camuto, Tieks, Ecco (sensible!)
*Bags *BV, Mansur Gavriel, Gucci, Celine 
*Hobbies*: 90's young adult fantasy novels, running 
*Favorite drink*: Wheat beers
*Favorite food*: Bananas and banana-based desserts
*Favorite TV show*: Twin Peaks
*Current obsessions:* Hating on Donald *****. 

*(I don't have a favorite brand, so I thought I'd represent TMBG instead)


----------



## SophieP

Just wanted to drop in to say, Hi!


----------



## muchstuff

*Username*: Muchstuff
*Age*: Just turned 60 not sure I'm loving that yet
*Gender*: Old chick
*Resides*: Vancouver BC Canada
*Occupation/ Industry*: Mom with grown up twin girls/ DH and I are about to purchase a few acres and plant grapes in our local wine country, three year project
*Favorite brand*: 
*- Clothes   *Nothing specific although Aritizia, Free People, Anthropologie are some of the places I shop
*- Bags   *Balenciaga  obsessed, have had one BV in the past, really liked it, and am on the track to being obsessed here too, Older loves are Alexander Wang and old Marc Jacobs 
*Hobbies*: reading, drinking wine, scouring the web for bags, 
*Favorite drink*: wine, champagne, sparkling water, wine, champagne...wine
*Favorite food*: Oddly, soup
*Favorite TV show*: Game of Thrones, The Blacklist, The Great British Baking Show (you MUST watch!), Mash, Big Bang Theory (depending on this season)
*Odd things about me*: Pretty much everything
*Things that scare me*: Pretty much everything
*Current obsessions*: Handbags, my kids (in a good, not stalking, way) and my standard poodle


----------



## Buckeyemommy

muchstuff said:


> *Username*: Muchstuff
> *Age*: Just turned 60 not sure I'm loving that yet
> *Gender*: Old chick
> *Resides*: Vancouver BC Canada
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Mom with grown up twin girls/ DH and I are about to purchase a few acres and plant grapes in our local wine country, three year project
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Clothes   *Nothing specific although Aritizia, Free People, Anthropologie are some of the places I shop
> *- Bags   *Balenciaga  obsessed, have had one BV in the past, really liked it, and am on the track to being obsessed here too, Older loves are Alexander Wang and old Marc Jacobs
> *Hobbies*: reading, drinking wine, scouring the web for bags,
> *Favorite drink*: wine, champagne, sparkling water, wine, champagne...wine
> *Favorite food*: Oddly, soup
> *Favorite TV show*: Game of Thrones, The Blacklist, The Great British Baking Show (you MUST watch!), Mash, Big Bang Theory (depending on this season)
> *Odd things about me*: Pretty much everything
> *Things that scare me*: Pretty much everything
> *Current obsessions*: Handbags, my kids (in a good, not stalking, way) and my standard poodle



Welcome!  Wine is pretty good stuff!  [emoji4]. Good luck with the 3 year project.


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> Welcome!  Wine is pretty good stuff!  [emoji4]. Good luck with the 3 year project.


Thanks, it's pretty exciting and scary at the same time...


----------



## Nibb

I am still learning to navigate TPF, it's such a great forum. I really enjoy all the photos of everyone's collections, and a big thank you to all who contribute the great info. Here's some stuff about me.
*Username*: Nibb
*Age*: 50ish
*Resides*: The OC
*Occupation/ Industry*: Graphic Arts
*Favorite brand*: Any brand as long as it is well made and stylish.
*Hobbies: *Wine, pet rescue, travel, cooking
*Favorite drink*: Wine, coffee, water
*Favorite food*: Tacos
*Favorite TV show*: Netflix
*Odd things about me*: Most everything
*Things that scare me*: Most politicians
*Current obsessions*: Italian reds: wine, bags & shoes.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nibb said:


> I am still learning to navigate TPF, it's such a great forum. I really enjoy all the photos of everyone's collections, and a big thank you to all who contribute the great info. Here's some stuff about me.
> *Username*: Nibb
> *Age*: 50ish
> *Resides*: The OC
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Graphic Arts
> *Favorite brand*: Any brand as long as it is well made and stylish.
> *Hobbies: *Wine, pet rescue, travel, cooking
> *Favorite drink*: Wine, coffee, water
> *Favorite food*: Tacos
> *Favorite TV show*: Netflix
> *Odd things about me*: Most everything
> *Things that scare me*: Most politicians
> *Current obsessions*: Italian reds: wine, bags & shoes.



Welcome Nibb!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I am still learning to navigate TPF, it's such a great forum. I really enjoy all the photos of everyone's collections, and a big thank you to all who contribute the great info. Here's some stuff about me.
> *Username*: Nibb
> *Age*: 50ish
> *Resides*: The OC
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Graphic Arts
> *Favorite brand*: Any brand as long as it is well made and stylish.
> *Hobbies: *Wine, pet rescue, travel, cooking
> *Favorite drink*: Wine, coffee, water
> *Favorite food*: Tacos
> *Favorite TV show*: Netflix
> *Odd things about me*: Most everything
> *Things that scare me*: Most politicians
> *Current obsessions*: Italian reds: wine, bags & shoes.


I love the fact that wine is listed in three categories, you're my kind of girl...welcome!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I love the fact that wine is listed in three categories, you're my kind of girl...welcome!


Thank you!!


----------



## jburgh

Nibb said:


> I am still learning to navigate TPF, it's such a great forum. I really enjoy all the photos of everyone's collections, and a big thank you to all who contribute the great info. Here's some stuff about me.
> *Username*: Nibb
> *Age*: 50ish
> *Resides*: The OC
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Graphic Arts
> *Favorite brand*: Any brand as long as it is well made and stylish.
> *Hobbies: *Wine, pet rescue, travel, cooking
> *Favorite drink*: Wine, coffee, water
> *Favorite food*: Tacos
> *Favorite TV show*: Netflix
> *Odd things about me*: Most everything
> *Things that scare me*: Most politicians
> *Current obsessions*: Italian reds: wine, bags & shoes.



Welcome Nibb!  Have fun here.  We are a friendly and helpful bunch here.  If you have any questions do not hesitate to message me. Join us in the chat thread!


----------



## BuzzVero

Thank you, this is very useful.


----------



## BuzzVero

jburgh said:


> *Bottega Veneta 101* In process, please be patient...
> 
> Q. *What is a short history of the brand?* (from the Wikipedia)
> Bottega Veneta was launched by Vittorio and Laura Moltedo in 1966.
> However interest in the brand declined during the 1990s so in 2000, the Moltedos brought in British designer Giles Deacon to shake up the languishing house. Under Deacon the company launched a successful line of Ready-To-Wear clothing, but in July 2001 Tom Ford persuaded Gucci Group to buy Bottega Veneta. Ford moved Deacon to Gucci womenswear, and German-born designer Tomas Maier took over at Bottega Veneta. With Gucci's support, Bottega Veneta has reclaimed its leading position in the luxury leather goods market.
> 
> Bottega Veneta is best known for its hand-woven leather goods - bags, belts, and shoes. They are all handcrafted in Italy and retail for &#8364;1000 or more. Current Bottega handbags typically boast clean lines, the softest Intreciatto woven leathers, and a classic palette. Major trends are nodded to (such as patent leather and studs in autumn 2007), but always in a toned-down, easy-to-wear way. They are generally only labelled on the inside, although under Deacon, the metalwork had small, subtle logos). Bottega Veneta&#8217;s approach is best summed up by a company slogan that loosely translates as "When your own initials are enough"
> 
> Maier's aesthetic for Bottega Veneta Ready-To-Wear is more understated and classical than Deacon's "high-octane, ultra-sexy" look. Lines are simple and clean, with ladylike silhouettes and (particularly for Spring/Summer collections) Greco-Roman inspired draping and folding predominating. The colour palette consists largely of light-toned neutrals and pastels for recent Spring/Summer collections, and black, neutrals and faded colours, such as reds and yellows for Autumn/Winter 2007&#8211;08.
> 
> Q. *What is Intrecciato and how do I pronounce it?*
> Intrecciato, strictly translated to Italian means interlaced. It is the description for the woven style used in many BV bags.  The base layer of leather has small slits cut throughout and then leather strips are woven through this.  This makes for a bag that is beautifully even, that will slouch nicely but never look mis-shapened.  Prounounced: IN-TRAY-CHEEAH-TOE.
> 
> Q. *How often are BV collections released?*
> There are four "seasons", Spring/Summer (S/S) Pre-Fall (PF), Cruise/Resort, and Fall/Winter (F/W). S/S collection bags start arriving in the stores as early as very late December and throughout the first few months of the new year.   Expect Pre-Fall to arrive in July/August . F/W collections usually start to arrive in stores September, October, and even as late as November.  Cruise/Resort collections arrive in late November and throughout December. The release dates are somewhat fluid. It is not unusual to see a couple seasons at a time in the stores or boutiques. Catalogs are usually available from BV after the collections hit the boutiques.
> 
> Q. *Does BV ever go on sale?*
> Yes! The BV boutiques hold two sales per year. The end of year sale begins in December and ends February 1st.  The second may start as early as late June and is throughout the month of July. Classic styles do not go on sale at the boutiques. Seasonal styles do. Also you may find a LE style.  The BV outlets have end of year sales, too.  And of course, department stores that carry BV have their own seasonal sales where you will find classic as well as seasonal bags at a discount.
> 
> Q. *What colors are produced every season?*
> The classic colors as of 2009 are Nero (black), Bianco (white), Ebano (milk chocolate brown), and Noce (walnut-hazelnut brown).  There is some discussion that Ferro (a medium grey) will be added to the classic colors. In 2009 Noce was discontinued.
> 
> Q. *Where can I find discontinued colors or styles?*
> Rarely do stores have old stock but generally, the BV outlets, eBay or consignment stores are the only places.
> 
> Q. *What is a good choice for a first BV bag?*
> The most popular sizes are the medium and large Veneta.
> 
> Q. *Please give me a quick rundown of the classic bags?*
> Veneta - The classic zippered hobo with an integral handle.  This bag is available in 4 sizes: Asian, Medium, Large, and Maxi. It slouches beautifully after use.
> Campana - A hobo style with double handles. There is an E-W inner strap that unfastens and serves as a closure. Available in two sizes, Medium and Large.
> Roma - A larger three compartment satchel with a middle zip section. Strap/flap closure with hardware clasp. More businesslike in feel, and roomy.
> Montaigne - The classic zippered double handled small boxy duffle style.  Handles are adjustable and although usually hand carried, it may fit on your shoulder, depending on your size.
> Pyramid - Another classic hobo with a zippered closure. With a boxy bottom like the Sloane, but more rounded like a Veneta. Currently has a single wider strap attached by oval hardware.
> Cabat - Mr. Maier's iconic double handled tote. Conventionally woven, inside and out. Available in Asian, Medium, Large, and Uomo.
> Sloane - A boxy single handled shoulder bag.  The strap is wide like the Pyramid, but attached to woven leather covered hardware. This bag has an overlapping flap closure. While structured looking at first, it slouches wonderfully.
> Knot - BVs iconic evening clutch.  A small boxy design with rounded corners.  It gets its name from the "Knot" closure at the top.
> Ball or New Ball - A Hobo style with a single handle similar to the Pyramid. At one time the handle was integral to the bag, and there is talk it will return to that style again. The shape of the Ball is rounded at the corners and flatter than the Sloane or Pyramid.  The corners have an interesting curved seam that is like a sideways letter "Y."
> 
> Q. *What is the best kind of leather?*
> The most commonly used is nappa. It really comes down to the touch &#8211; when you touch the bag, does it make you happy? Check out the in-process leather guide: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ence/bottega-veneta-leather-guide-418845.html
> 
> Q. *Where is the authenticity tag?*
> The BV authenticity tag is small, rectangular and white . The logo is printed on one side, style and color information on the reverse.  This tag is sewn into your bag, usually in a pocket.  Sometimes it is difficult to find, but keep looking! The tag format was changes in 2012-2013 to a serial number.  This new style can only be deciphered by a BV employee.
> 
> Q. *What are these acronyms I see in posts?*
> BV = Bottega Veneta
> SO = Stands for Special Order.  Bottega Veneta will do special order bags for clients, however they must be an upgrade.  For example, if you wanted a Copper bag that was made in Nappa (but not Copper), your leather would have to be an upgrade from Nappa to an exotic such as snake or croc.
> HG = Holy Grail, or the most desired bag (varies with member)
> LE = Limited Edition.  Each year, BV produced limited quantities of some styles in unusual colors and materials.  A metal plate inside the bag indicates the limited edition number.
> LPM - Leopard Print Montaigne, a bag from 2008
> PDP = Pied de Poule, a Cabat pattern from 2009
> PO - Platino Ossidato, a color from 2008
> tPFer - *t*he *P*urse *F*orum memb*er*
> WTS = Want to sell (these threads/posts not allowed)
> WTB = Want to buy (these threads/posts not allowed)
> IMO, or IMHO = Not specific to this forum but, "in my opinion" or "in my humble opinion."




Love this.  BV in among my fav top 3!


----------



## jsolar

Hi. I'm a new member. 
Just got my first cross body BV. 


*Username*: jsolar
*Age*: 43
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: Philadelphia 
*Occupation/ Industry*: Teacher
*Favorite band*: Chanel 
*Shoes: *Vince Camuto, Fit Flops, Uggs
*Bags * LV, Chanel, now BV
Hobbies: Tennis
*Favorite drink*: Dirty martini
*Favorite food*: Icecream 
*Favorite TV show*: This is us
*Current obsessions:* Needlepoint.


----------



## grietje

jsolar said:


> Hi. I'm a new member.
> Just got my first cross body BV.



Hello and Welcome!


----------



## missbellamama

jsolar said:


> Hi. I'm a new member.
> Just got my first cross body BV.
> 
> 
> *Username*: jsolar
> *Age*: 43
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: Philadelphia
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Teacher
> *Favorite band*: Chanel
> *Shoes: *Vince Camuto, Fit Flops, Uggs
> *Bags * LV, Chanel, now BV
> Hobbies: Tennis
> *Favorite drink*: Dirty martini
> *Favorite food*: Icecream
> *Favorite TV show*: This is us
> *Current obsessions:* Needlepoint.


Welcome to the world of BV. I love This is Us, also


----------



## morningperson

*Username*: morningperson
*Age*: 54
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: AL
*Occupation/ Industry*: SAHM
*Favorite brand*:
*- Clothes *
*- Bags *Bottega Veneta, undecided
*Hobbies*: Exercise, gemology/coloured stones, meteorology
*Favorite drink*: coffee
*Favorite food*: varies weekly
*Favorite TV show*: Planet Earth ll, Firefly, Breaking Bad
*Odd things about me*: I won't wear any shade of pink
*Things that scare me*: heights, even though DH is a pilot and we fly often
*Current obsessions*: handbags!


----------



## Euclase

morningperson said:


> *Username*: morningperson
> *Age*: 54
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: AL
> *Occupation/ Industry*: SAHM
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Clothes
> - Bags *Bottega Veneta, undecided
> *Hobbies*: Exercise, gemology/coloured stones, meteorology
> *Favorite drink*: coffee
> *Favorite food*: varies weekly
> *Favorite TV show*: Planet Earth ll, Firefly, Breaking Bad
> *Odd things about me*: I won't wear any shade of pink
> *Things that scare me*: heights, even though DH is a pilot and we fly often
> *Current obsessions*: handbags!



Welcome to BV!  As someone with a Graduate Gemologist certification, it's great to see another kindred spirit here.    Also I must say your taste in TV shows is impeccable.


----------



## Annawakes

Hi!  I've made a couple of posts in the BV forum, and I think I ought to introduce myself:
*Username*: Annawakes
*Age*: 36
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: TX
*Occupation/ Industry*: SAHM
*Favorite brand*:
*- Clothes *? I'd like to shop for clothes but I always end up buying a bag instead!  So I get clothes at the Gap online clearance hehe*
- Bags *Bottega Veneta, Givenchy, Louis Vuitton, Filson
*Hobbies*: Going to the spa, traveling
*Favorite drink*: Dr Pepper, Boba milk tea
*Favorite food*: Dark chocolate, M&M cookies, Raising Cane's chicken tenders
*Favorite TV show*: Dallas (the original)
*Odd things about me*: I absolutely detest white chocolate.  Yucky!!!
*Things that scare me*: public speaking, heights, intimidating SA's at nice boutiques
*Current obsessions*: my baby girl, closely followed by bags, bags, more bags!


----------



## CoastalCouture

After hanging out here for many months now, I figure it's time to introduce myself
*
Username*: CoastalCouture
*Age*: yes
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: SF Area of Northern California, originally from Canada
*Occupation/ Industry*: Dog mom; pharmaceutical QA/QC and R&D analytical chemist in a previous life
*Favorite brand*:
*- Clothes *Eileen Fisher, OSKA, Eskandar, Lafayette, anything I have sewn myself*
- Bags *Bottega Veneta, Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, anything of quality
*Hobbies*: learning to sew couture quality garments, travel
*Current obsessions*: Handbags, shoes, Alabama Chanin School of Making


----------



## muchstuff

CoastalCouture said:


> After hanging out here for many months now, I figure it's time to introduce myself
> *
> Username*: CoastalCouture
> *Age*: yes
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: SF Area of Northern California, originally from Canada
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Dog mom; pharmaceutical QA/QC and R&D analytical chemist in a previous life
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Clothes *Eileen Fisher, OSKA, Eskandar, Lafayette, anything I have sewn myself
> *- Bags *Bottega Veneta, Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, anything of quality
> *Hobbies*: learning to sew couture quality garments, travel
> *Current obsessions*: Handbags, shoes, Alabama Chanin School of Making


Welcome from a fellow Canuck!


----------



## missbellamama

CoastalCouture said:


> After hanging out here for many months now, I figure it's time to introduce myself
> *
> Username*: CoastalCouture
> *Age*: yes
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: SF Area of Northern California, originally from Canada
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Dog mom; pharmaceutical QA/QC and R&D analytical chemist in a previous life
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Clothes *Eileen Fisher, OSKA, Eskandar, Lafayette, anything I have sewn myself
> *- Bags *Bottega Veneta, Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, anything of quality
> *Hobbies*: learning to sew couture quality garments, travel
> *Current obsessions*: Handbags, shoes, Alabama Chanin School of Making


as muchstuff so aptly said, and real big hello from Ontario, Canada!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Oh gosh, I forgot to mention my growing collection of Hermes scarves! What was I thinking? 

Thanks for the welcoming replies!


----------



## BottegaVenetaNephew

Hi, my aunt collected handbags for decades.  She passed away 3 years ago, and I've rescued her collection from the estate sale that my uncle is setting up for all of their stuff.  Bottega Veneta was her favorite and makes up the majority of her collection. Eventually, I will sell most of these to help fund assisted living for my uncle. I'm hoping this community will help me to educate myself, so that I can be smart about that process, and because I think she would get a kick out of me learning about one of her great passions.
*
Username*: BottegaVenetaNephew
*Age*: 40
*Gender*: M
*Resides*: Atlanta, GA
*Occupation/ Industry*: Video Production
*Favorite brand*: I'm new to this!
*- Clothes 
- Bags *
*Hobbies*: Musician, Pugs, Disc Golf
*Favorite drink*: Fernet Branca
*Favorite food*: Sushi
*Favorite TV show*: GOT
*Odd things about me*: I can eat Poke every day for a week, and never tire of it. But I would rather try a new place then go somewhere familiar.
*Things that scare me*: motorcycles
*Current obsessions*: My grandbaby Hazel, The Atlanta Falcons


----------



## muchstuff

BottegaVenetaNephew said:


> Hi, my aunt collected handbags for decades.  She passed away 3 years ago, and I've rescued her collection from the estate sale that my uncle is setting up for all of their stuff.  Bottega Veneta was her favorite and makes up the majority of her collection. Eventually, I will sell most of these to help fund assisted living for my uncle. I'm hoping this community will help me to educate myself, so that I can be smart about that process, and because I think she would get a kick out of me learning about one of her great passions.
> *
> Username*: BottegaVenetaNephew
> *Age*: 40
> *Gender*: M
> *Resides*: Atlanta, GA
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Video Production
> *Favorite brand*: I'm new to this!
> *- Clothes
> - Bags
> Hobbies*: Musician, Pugs, Disc Golf
> *Favorite drink*: Fernet Branca
> *Favorite food*: Sushi
> *Favorite TV show*: GOT
> *Odd things about me*: I can eat Poke every day for a week, and never tire of it. But I would rather try a new place then go somewhere familiar.
> *Things that scare me*: motorcycles
> *Current obsessions*: My grandbaby Hazel, The Atlanta Falcons


Welcome! You won't find a better group to learn from, the experts on the BV thread have a wealth of knowledge and are very gracious in sharing it!


----------



## jburgh

Welcome Bottega Veneta Nephew! Like muchstuff said, we are a very giving, low drama forum. What musical instrument do you play?

Come join us in chat and tells us more about yourself.  Also, post some photos of your aunt's collection in the ID this BV thread and we will try to help you learn what you have.  Most of all have fun here, you will be amazed at how much we all have in common, across all ages and cultures.


----------



## BottegaVenetaNephew

jburgh said:


> Welcome Bottega Veneta Nephew! Like muchstuff said, we are a very giving, low drama forum. What musical instrument do you play?
> 
> Come join us in chat and tells us more about yourself.  Also, post some photos of your aunt's collection in the ID this BV thread and we will try to help you learn what you have.  Most of all have fun here, you will be amazed at how much we all have in common, across all ages and cultures.


Thanks for the warm welcome, Jburgh!

I'm a drummer. I posted a couple of bags in the authenticate this bag thread. Now, I see that the ID this BV thread is the one I needed. I have around 20 BV bags in all. Many are probably older vintage. I'll start taking and posting pics of them this week. It's been fun stepping into this foreign world, and it's great seeing the passion of collectors.


----------



## Peonyandi

Hi everyone! I’m new here and would like to introduce myself. 

Username: Peonyandi

Age: 30

Gender: F

Resides: Philippines/Singapore

Occupation/Industry: Part-time IT businessowner and homemaker

Favorite brands:
- Clothes: Uniqlo, COS
- Bags: Bottega Veneta. Louis Vuitton, Hermes

Hobbies: Reading, exercise (running and pilates), watercolor painting

Favorite food: any kind of noodles! And very spicy food. 

Things that scare me: my credit card bill

Current obsessions: Always always handbags!! I have a serious handbag problem.


----------



## muchstuff

Peonyandi said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new here and would like to introduce myself.
> 
> Username: Peonyandi
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Gender: F
> 
> Resides: Philippines/Singapore
> 
> Occupation/Industry: Part-time IT businessowner and homemaker
> 
> Favorite brands:
> - Clothes: Uniqlo, COS
> - Bags: Bottega Veneta. Louis Vuitton, Hermes
> 
> Hobbies: Reading, exercise (running and pilates), watercolor painting
> 
> Favorite food: any kind of noodles! And very spicy food.
> 
> Things that scare me: my credit card bill
> 
> Current obsessions: Always always handbags!! I have a serious handbag problem.


Welcome! You're not alone in you handbag obsession but be warned, it'll get worse when you spend time here .


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Peonyandi said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new here and would like to introduce myself.
> 
> Username: Peonyandi
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Gender: F
> 
> Resides: Philippines/Singapore
> 
> Occupation/Industry: Part-time IT businessowner and homemaker
> 
> Favorite brands:
> - Clothes: Uniqlo, COS
> - Bags: Bottega Veneta. Louis Vuitton, Hermes
> 
> Hobbies: Reading, exercise (running and pilates), watercolor painting
> 
> Favorite food: any kind of noodles! And very spicy food.
> 
> Things that scare me: my credit card bill
> 
> Current obsessions: Always always handbags!! I have a serious handbag problem.



Welcome!  I think you’ll like here. [emoji6]


----------



## girlygirl3

Hello, I'm new to the BV forum but I used to be active in the Balenciaga and Prada forums.  Glad to be here learning about BV!

*Username*: girlygirl3 
*Age*: 50+ 
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: New York City - born and raised
*Occupation/ Industry*: Admin in Financial Services
*Favorite brand*: I'm very practical and need labels that can go dressy to casual easily.
*- Clothes *Practical and economical (don't like to spend too much) Banana Republic, Uniqlo, LOFT, and the like
*- Bags *Not so practical and economical - Prada and Balenciaga (not the recent renditions though); Practical and functional - Lots of gym bags like Under Armour, Topo Designs, North Face
*Hobbies*: Fountain pens and pen/paper/ink paraphernalia; training in boxing gym; learning languages
*Favorite drink*: I don't drink
*Favorite food*: In NYC, it depends on my mood, but I cook paleo
*Favorite TV show*: Not one in particular but I prefer crime dramas, series, American, British, Korean
*Odd things about me*: Not sure what would be considered odd
*Things that scare me*:  My foray into BV!
*Current obsessions*: Deciding which BV bag to be my first - medium Garda?,


----------



## V0N1B2

girlygirl3 said:


> Hello, I'm new to the BV forum but I used to be active in the Balenciaga and Prada forums.  Glad to be here learning about BV!
> *Username*: girlygirl3
> *Age*: 50+
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: New York City - born and raised
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Admin in Financial Services
> *Favorite brand*: I'm very practical and need labels that can go dressy to casual easily.
> *- Clothes *Practical and economical (don't like to spend too much) Banana Republic, Uniqlo, LOFT, and the like
> *- Bags *Not so practical and economical - Prada and Balenciaga (not the recent renditions though); Practical and functional - Lots of gym bags like Under Armour, Topo Designs, North Face
> *Hobbies*: Fountain pens and pen/paper/ink paraphernalia; training in boxing gym; learning languages
> *Favorite drink*: I don't drink
> *Favorite food*: In NYC, it depends on my mood, but I cook paleo
> *Favorite TV show*: Not one in particular but I prefer crime dramas, series, American, British, Korean
> *Odd things about me*: Not sure what would be considered odd
> *Things that scare me*:  My foray into BV!
> *Current obsessions*: Deciding which BV bag to be my first - medium Garda?,


Welcome


----------



## obscurity7

I realized I never introduced myself, just showed up and made myself at home.  Kind of par for the course, really.  
*
Username*: obscurity7
*Age*: 40
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: DC area, but originally from New England, which is a far more accurate representation of my personality
*Occupation/ Industry*: IT (for industries ranging from defense to universities)
*Favorite brand*: I like a mix of streamlined basics and things with unique twists
*- Clothes *Anthropologie, Zara, Ted Baker, Maje, Athleta (*Shoes*: Angela Scott, Bed Stu, Korks, Pikolinos)
*- Bags *Chloe, BV (otherwise why would I be here?), Longchamp, Celine, and a bunch of lesser known brands both US and global
*Hobbies*: Photography!  Been shooting semi-professionally for 10+ years, just not for money (hence the "semi").  Travel as often as I can.  Hiking in the mountains.
*Favorite drink*: Vodka tonic is my standard, but I'll happily take anything inventive with grapefruit juice.
*Favorite food*: Tapas or Indian
*Favorite TV show*: Gilmore Girls
*Odd things about me*: Everything.    I try to tone down the sarcasm because until you meet me in person, it doesn't always translate well.  
*Things that scare me*: Heights and spiders.  Having to jump from a high place to get away from spiders would pretty much ensure I die of a heart attack on the way down.
*Current obsessions*: mini Cesta, the new (?) BV73, the whole NYC subway series, the Garda...


----------



## muchstuff

obscurity7 said:


> I realized I never introduced myself, just showed up and made myself at home.  Kind of par for the course, really.
> *
> Username*: obscurity7
> *Age*: 40
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: DC area, but originally from New England, which is a far more accurate representation of my personality
> *Occupation/ Industry*: IT (for industries ranging from defense to universities)
> *Favorite brand*: I like a mix of streamlined basics and things with unique twists
> *- Clothes *Anthropologie, Zara, Ted Baker, Maje, Athleta (*Shoes*: Angela Scott, Bed Stu, Korks, Pikolinos)
> *- Bags *Chloe, BV (otherwise why would I be here?), Longchamp, Celine, and a bunch of lesser known brands both US and global
> *Hobbies*: Photography!  Been shooting semi-professionally for 10+ years, just not for money (hence the "semi").  Travel as often as I can.  Hiking in the mountains.
> *Favorite drink*: Vodka tonic is my standard, but I'll happily take anything inventive with grapefruit juice.
> *Favorite food*: Tapas or Indian
> *Favorite TV show*: Gilmore Girls
> *Odd things about me*: Everything.    I try to tone down the sarcasm because until you meet me in person, it doesn't always translate well.
> *Things that scare me*: Heights and spiders.  Having to jump from a high place to get away from spiders would pretty much ensure I die of a heart attack on the way down.
> *Current obsessions*: mini Cesta, the new (?) BV73, the whole NYC subway series, the Garda...


Welcome, I die for good sarcasm so let 'er rip!


----------



## muchstuff

girlygirl3 said:


> Hello, I'm new to the BV forum but I used to be active in the Balenciaga and Prada forums.  Glad to be here learning about BV!
> 
> *Username*: girlygirl3
> *Age*: 50+
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: New York City - born and raised
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Admin in Financial Services
> *Favorite brand*: I'm very practical and need labels that can go dressy to casual easily.
> *- Clothes *Practical and economical (don't like to spend too much) Banana Republic, Uniqlo, LOFT, and the like
> *- Bags *Not so practical and economical - Prada and Balenciaga (not the recent renditions though); Practical and functional - Lots of gym bags like Under Armour, Topo Designs, North Face
> *Hobbies*: Fountain pens and pen/paper/ink paraphernalia; training in boxing gym; learning languages
> *Favorite drink*: I don't drink
> *Favorite food*: In NYC, it depends on my mood, but I cook paleo
> *Favorite TV show*: Not one in particular but I prefer crime dramas, series, American, British, Korean
> *Odd things about me*: Not sure what would be considered odd
> *Things that scare me*:  My foray into BV!
> *Current obsessions*: Deciding which BV bag to be my first - medium Garda?,


Welcome and good luck on first bag decisions!


----------



## sonyamorris

Better late than never!

*Username*: sonyamorris
*Age*: 26
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: Russian living in Italy, Rome
*Occupation/ Industry*: Opera / ancient music singer
*Favorite brand:*
*- Clothes *COS - just minimalism and elegance 
*- Bags *of course, BV! It was a love at the first sight. I have carried before some designer bags (and was always obsessed about great handbags since a was a child), but in BV I found a perfect quality and aesthetics
*Hobbies: *All the cool useless things like Italian heraldry, Latin language, mosaic etc. Also I like drawing and making a small leather goods (it’s a great stress therapy)
*Favorite drink*: Artisan beer and Chinotto (Italian sort of Coca-cola)
*Favorite food*: Junk food, Italian, Chinese and Japanese kitchen
*Favorite TV show*: Strange things like Rick and Morty cartoon
*Odd things about me*: could the bag obsession be considered an odd thing on the PurseForum?
*Things that scare me*: the future
*Current obsessions*: all the pretty bags I don’t have and cobalt blue color


----------



## symmetry

Hello! Been always more of a lurker but I'm ready to step out for a bit now!
*
Username*: symmetry
*Age*: 36
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: Metro Manila, Philippines
*Occupation/ Industry*: stay at home mom/homeschooler but I used to work in the banking industry for 15 years
*Favorite brand*: I like classics and minimal accessorising
*- Clothes *Harlan & Holden, Pink Manila (both local brands), Uniqlo, Loft (*Shoes*: Vionic and Adidas Ultraboost for life!)
*- Bags *BV (of course!), Chloe, Linjer and Celine Lefebure
*Hobbies*: Reading and making good, challenging tests for my LOs
*Favorite drink*: Coffee and mango juice
*Favorite food*: Filipino, Japanese, Chinese and Peranakan cuisines
*Favorite TV show*: None! I have no time to watch TV anymore *sobs*
*Odd things about me*: I LOVE inhaling diffused frankincense essential oil, it's the best when my sinuses are blocked. Also I don't destroy the latte art in my coffee while drinking it
*Things that scare me*: Our local and the global stock market, today's world leaders, and FB
*Current obsessions*: the BV Alumna bag.


----------



## splurgetothemax

*Hi All,
I have posted on several BV thread, but I just found out that I should have introduce myself first. Sorry! 

Username*: splurgetothemax
*Age*: 35
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: Currently I reside in Indonesia. I lived in Jordan when I joined TPF as shown on my profile. Tried to change it, but not sure on how to do it. 
*Occupation/ Industry*: Stay at home mom.
*Favorite brand*: BV, VCA, and local designers that catch my eyes. 
*- Clothes *No specific brand, anything that fits and flatters me. 
*- Bags *BV. 
*Hobbies*: Reading, learning new languages, and browsing for upcoming high quality designers, especially accessories like bags, shoes and jewelry.
*Favorite drink*: Water
*Favorite food*: Thai, Italian, Japanese, and Middle Eastern food. Fruit and veggies. 
*Favorite TV show*: I dont like watching TV.
 The exception is Downton Abbey and Mr.Selfridge. 
*Odd things about me*: I would like to live in Downton castle and Marie Antoinette's chateau. Just for one week. 
*Things that scare me*: Death. 
*Current obsessions*: BV Lauren clutch, VCA Alhambra in any stone, MOP dial watches.


----------



## jburgh

Welcome to BV!


----------



## Kharris332003

*Username:  *kharris332003 (not very creative—trying to get the brainpower to think of something more creative).  I used to post but have had too many life changes in the last couple of years to post so I decided to re-introduce myself.

*Age:* Ha Ha!

*Gender:* F

*Resides:* US.  I currently split my time between the San Juan mountains and Texas. 

*Occupation/ Industry:*  Executive with major health care company

*Favorite brands:*

·         *Clothing*:  Peruvian Connection and Pure Collection for tops

·         *Bags:*  BV--I saw my first BV bag in China many years ago and fell in love the quality.  I’ve continued to refine my collection and my favorite bags are my Cervo baseball hobos.

*Hobbies:* Cooking, exercise, needlepoint, surfing the internet

*Favorite drink:* Coffee and demon soda

*Favorite food:*  Most anything

*Favorite TV show: * Catastrophe, Modern Family, Endeavour

*Odd things about me:*  I recently realized that I wear black, blue and red color families and I only collect bags in these colors—no green, little brown and or light colors for me.  After I dropped my iPad mini while trying to manage it, a small bag and dog I’m done with small bags unless I’m not taking my iPad.

*Things that scare me:*  The future for my children and their children including how much climate change I see in the areas where I live. 

*Current obsessions:*  BV Large Belly and Cervo hobos to hold everything and my iPad (and I don’t care if everyone else is playing Tetris with their small bags).  I’m very sad that I can no longer buy these bags new.


----------



## muchstuff

Kharris332003 said:


> *Username:  *kharris332003 (not very creative—trying to get the brainpower to think of something more creative).  I used to post but have had too many life changes in the last couple of years to post so I decided to re-introduce myself.
> 
> *Age:* Ha Ha!
> 
> *Gender:* F
> 
> *Resides:* US.  I currently split my time between the San Juan mountains and Texas.
> 
> *Occupation/ Industry:*  Executive with major health care company
> 
> *Favorite brands:*
> 
> ·         *Clothing*:  Peruvian Connection and Pure Collection for tops
> 
> ·         *Bags:*  BV--I saw my first BV bag in China many years ago and fell in love the quality.  I’ve continued to refine my collection and my favorite bags are my Cervo baseball hobos.
> 
> *Hobbies:* Cooking, exercise, needlepoint, surfing the internet
> 
> *Favorite drink:* Coffee and demon soda
> 
> *Favorite food:*  Most anything
> 
> *Favorite TV show: * Catastrophe, Modern Family, Endeavour
> 
> *Odd things about me:*  I recently realized that I wear black, blue and red color families and I only collect bags in these colors—no green, little brown and or light colors for me.  After I dropped my iPad mini while trying to manage it, a small bag and dog I’m done with small bags unless I’m not taking my iPad.
> 
> *Things that scare me:*  The future for my children and their children including how much climate change I see in the areas where I live.
> 
> *Current obsessions:*  BV Large Belly and Cervo hobos to hold everything and my iPad (and I don’t care if everyone else is playing Tetris with their small bags).  I’m very sad that I can no longer buy these bags new.


Another cervo hobo fan, welcome back!


----------



## TotinScience

Forgot to introduce myself  
*
Username*: TotinScience 
*Age*: early 30s 
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: US East Coast
*Occupation/ Industry*: scientist!
*Favorite brand*: love miminalist under the radar brands of high quality and ON SALE   
*- Clothes *Karen Millen, Tory Burch, MK 
*- Bags* Von Holzhausen, Marco Massaccesi, BV 
*Hobbies*: swimming, one day city trips 
*Favorite drink*: COFFEE
*Favorite food*: Greek 
*Favorite TV show*: The Wire 
*Odd things about me*:I cannot stand raw apples 
*Things that scare me*: current politics :/ 
*Current obsessions*: BV


----------



## southernbelle43

I likewise am just now reading the BV rules!!  Whoops

*Username:  *Southernbelle43
*Age:  *55+ 
*Gender:  *Female
*Resides: *SW US
*Occupation:  *Non-practicing RN/Health Care Attorney
*Favorite Brands:
  Clothes: *Retired and no longer worry about clothes, yea!  Jeans and sweats suit just fine
*  Bags: *Massaccesi, Arayla, BV
*Hobbies:  *Reading, cooking, pastel painting
*Favorite Foods:  *Father was Italian, so it has to be Italian
*Favorite Drinks:  *Good hot tea, ordered from India.  Tea snob. 
*Favorite TV Shows:  *Any action/drama/crime shows. Married to federal law enforcement officer, have no choice 
*Odd things about me: *I actually don't think I am odd. Maybe you should ask my hubby.
*Things that scare me: *Nothing
*Current obsessions: *Bottega veneta and Arayla handbags


----------



## KaliDaisy

I've been a tPFer for a long time, but only recently became active again...so, here goes! *

Username: *KaliDaisy (Kali = California + my name starts with K, Daisy = my favorite flower  )
*Age: *let's just say in my 40s 
*Gender: *Female
*Resides: *Born, raised, and haven't left California (yet!) (currently residing in SoCal, grew up in bay area)
*Occupation: *I do things in the mortgage industry
*Favorite Brands:
- Clothes: *Anything comfortable, really - not really into designer clothes
* - Bags: *BV, Balenciaga, Longchamp
*Hobbies: *going to Disneyland, reading, travel, shopping
*Favorite Foods: *pizza, turkey sandwiches, Chinese
*Favorite Drinks: *Diet Coke, Prosecco 
*Favorite TV Shows: *Jeopardy, This Is Us, The Goldbergs
*Odd things about me: *Until recently, every handbag I've ever owned has been black 
*Things that scare me: *vomit, cockroaches, death
*Current obsessions: *a dumb Disney game I play on my iPad, purses, moving to another country


----------



## muchstuff

KaliDaisy said:


> I've been a tPFer for a long time, but only recently became active again...so, here goes!
> *
> Username: *KaliDaisy (Kali = California + my name starts with K, Daisy = my favorite flower  )
> *Age: *let's just say in my 40s
> *Gender: *Female
> *Resides: *Born, raised, and haven't left California (yet!) (currently residing in SoCal, grew up in bay area)
> *Occupation: *I do things in the mortgage industry
> *Favorite Brands:
> - Clothes: *Anything comfortable, really - not really into designer clothes
> * - Bags: *BV, Balenciaga, Longchamp
> *Hobbies: *going to Disneyland, reading, travel, shopping
> *Favorite Foods: *pizza, turkey sandwiches, Chinese
> *Favorite Drinks: *Diet Coke, Prosecco
> *Favorite TV Shows: *Jeopardy, This Is Us, The Goldbergs
> *Odd things about me: *Until recently, every handbag I've ever owned has been black
> *Things that scare me: *vomit, cockroaches, death
> *Current obsessions: *a dumb Disney game I play on my iPad, purses, moving to another country


Welcome back!


----------



## KaliDaisy

muchstuff said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you, @muchstuff!!


----------



## sayto2018

Hiiiii I'm a newbie to the Forum , i hope to find many interesting topics and friends here!


----------



## muchstuff

sayto2018 said:


> Hiiiii I'm a newbie to the Forum , i hope to find many interesting topics and friends here!


Welcome!


----------



## Doncaster42

Hi TPFers,

This is such a great and generous community; you've nurtured my BV obsession through the years. I've lurked for far too long (10 years) leaching off your collective knowledge. I think it's about time I came out of the shadows. Here's my brief intro.

*Username: *Doncaster42
*Age: *40+
*Gender: *Female
*Resides: *Melbourne (Australia), Singapore
*Occupation: *Family run business
*Favorite Brands: *Bottega Veneta
*Clothes: *Alice Temperley (if $ were no object), Monsoon (UK high street boho), Target (Australia - functional and cheap)
*Bags: *BV hobos only (Tornabuoni, Paille, Effiloche, Cravatteria, Fringe, Fuzzy, Velours, Shadow Embroidery...)
*Hobbies: *Reading, gardening, decorating, travelling, tending to my 'pets' (2 long-haired specimens of daughters who shed too much)
*Favorite Foods: *Australian & French fusion, Japanese, South-east Asian
*Favorite Drinks: *Boost juice, Fortnum & Mason tea, 'teh bing' (Singapore iced milk tea)
*Favorite TV Shows: *Killing Eve, Homeland, The Americans, Absolutely Fabulous, National Geographic and PBS documentaries
*Odd things about me: *I'm obsessive. I duplicate and triplicate things when I love them. E.g., I have 3 large Nero BV hobos (in constant rotation), 20+ pairs of Coach platform wedge sandals in 2 colours only
*Things that scare me: *Cynicism, sarcasm
*Current obsessions: *Tomas Maier's BV hobos and cabats (maybe, one day)


----------



## Kharris332003

Welcome!  So happy you’ve joined us!


----------



## muchstuff

Doncaster42 said:


> Hi TPFers,
> 
> This is such a great and generous community; you've nurtured my BV obsession through the years. I've lurked for far too long (10 years) leaching off your collective knowledge. I think it's about time I came out of the shadows. Here's my brief intro.
> 
> *Username: *Doncaster42
> *Age: *40+
> *Gender: *Female
> *Resides: *Melbourne (Australia), Singapore
> *Occupation: *Family run business
> *Favorite Brands: *Bottega Veneta
> *Clothes: *Alice Temperley (if $ were no object), Monsoon (UK high street boho), Target (Australia - functional and cheap)
> *Bags: *BV hobos only (Tornabuoni, Paille, Effiloche, Cravatteria, Fringe, Fuzzy, Velours, Shadow Embroidery...)
> *Hobbies: *Reading, gardening, decorating, travelling, tending to my 'pets' (2 long-haired specimens of daughters who shed too much)
> *Favorite Foods: *Australian & French fusion, Japanese, South-east Asian
> *Favorite Drinks: *Boost juice, Fortnum & Mason tea, 'teh bing' (Singapore iced milk tea)
> *Favorite TV Shows: *Killing Eve, Homeland, The Americans, Absolutely Fabulous, National Geographic and PBS documentaries
> *Odd things about me: *I'm obsessive. I duplicate and triplicate things when I love them. E.g., I have 3 large Nero BV hobos (in constant rotation), 20+ pairs of Coach platform wedge sandals in 2 colours only
> *Things that scare me: *Cynicism, sarcasm
> *Current obsessions: *Tomas Maier's BV hobos and cabats (maybe, one day)


Welcome!


----------



## grietje

Doncaster42 said:


> Hi TPFers,
> ...I duplicate and triplicate things when I love them.



I'm the same way.  I am a fan of the duplicate!  I often get the same thing in say 2-3 colors.  If it works, work it!


----------



## H’sKisses

Welcome!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Doncaster42 said:


> Hi TPFers,
> 
> This is such a great and generous community; you've nurtured my BV obsession through the years. I've lurked for far too long (10 years) leaching off your collective knowledge. I think it's about time I came out of the shadows. Here's my brief intro.
> 
> *Username: *Doncaster42
> *Age: *40+
> *Gender: *Female
> *Resides: *Melbourne (Australia), Singapore
> *Occupation: *Family run business
> *Favorite Brands: *Bottega Veneta
> *Clothes: *Alice Temperley (if $ were no object), Monsoon (UK high street boho), Target (Australia - functional and cheap)
> *Bags: *BV hobos only (Tornabuoni, Paille, Effiloche, Cravatteria, Fringe, Fuzzy, Velours, Shadow Embroidery...)
> *Hobbies: *Reading, gardening, decorating, travelling, tending to my 'pets' (2 long-haired specimens of daughters who shed too much)
> *Favorite Foods: *Australian & French fusion, Japanese, South-east Asian
> *Favorite Drinks: *Boost juice, Fortnum & Mason tea, 'teh bing' (Singapore iced milk tea)
> *Favorite TV Shows: *Killing Eve, Homeland, The Americans, Absolutely Fabulous, National Geographic and PBS documentaries
> *Odd things about me: *I'm obsessive. I duplicate and triplicate things when I love them. E.g., I have 3 large Nero BV hobos (in constant rotation), 20+ pairs of Coach platform wedge sandals in 2 colours only
> *Things that scare me: *Cynicism, sarcasm
> *Current obsessions: *Tomas Maier's BV hobos and cabats (maybe, one day)


welcome! 
i do multiples, too!


----------



## Doncaster42

Thank you, all! I've 'known' you for so long. Glad to make the acquaintance official. Ditto on the multiples


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Doncaster42 said:


> Thank you, all! I've 'known' you for so long. Glad to make the acquaintance official.


Hello from Singapore! With reference to "teh beng", mine is "kopi c kosong po". Though I don't do multiples for BV, I do duplicate for my other favourite brand. So yes, high five to duplicates and more.


----------



## Doncaster42

Oh, hello, @frienziedhandbag
Thanks for the welcome.
Now wouldn't it be nice if BV does a 'milo dinosaur' colour, one day


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Doncaster42 said:


> Now wouldn't it be nice if BV does a 'milo dinosaur' colour



Woo, that sounds like a yummy colour!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Welcome!  I must be a fellow obsessive. I have 3 discos and 4 convertibles


----------



## ruthi88

Hello! Newbie here who just joined as I'm starting to move from dreaming about bags/accessories to purchasing them! 
*
Username: *Ruthi88
*Age: *30+
*Gender: *Female
*Resides: *Boston
*Occupation: *Consultant
*Favorite Brands: *
*Clothes: *To be honest... whatever I find at Nordstrom Rack!
*Bags: *Maison Margiela, BV, Vivienne Westwood​*Hobbies: *Travelling, cars, photography
*Favorite Foods: *French, Indian, Japanese
*Favorite Drinks: *Rose and gin&tonics! 
*Favorite TV Shows: *The Good Place, The West Wing, Twin Peaks, Love Island UK  
*Odd things about me: *I like crafts, and right now I'm all into embroidery
*Things that scare me: *Currently, the storm that's rolling in which will make my commute home a bit crazier than normal!
*Current obsessions: *Finding the perfect work bag


----------



## southernbelle43

ruthi88 said:


> Hello! Newbie here who just joined as I'm starting to move from dreaming about bags/accessories to purchasing them!
> *
> Username: *Ruthi88
> *Age: *30+
> *Gender: *Female
> *Resides: *Boston
> *Occupation: *Consultant
> *Favorite Brands: *
> *Clothes: *To be honest... whatever I find at Nordstrom Rack!
> *Bags: *Maison Margiela, BV, Vivienne Westwood​*Hobbies: *Travelling, cars, photography
> *Favorite Foods: *French, Indian, Japanese
> *Favorite Drinks: *Rose and gin&tonics!
> *Favorite TV Shows: *The Good Place, The West Wing, Twin Peaks, Love Island UK
> *Odd things about me: *I like crafts, and right now I'm all into embroidery
> *Things that scare me: *Currently, the storm that's rolling in which will make my commute home a bit crazier than normal!
> *Current obsessions: *Finding the perfect work bag


Hi Ruth.  Welcome to a very fun, helpful and supportive site. There are many really sweet, funny and helpful people on here.


----------



## ruthi88

southernbelle43 said:


> Hi Ruth.  Welcome to a very fun, helpful and supportive site. There are many really sweet, funny and helpful people on here.



I've been going through a number of threads so far and completely agree! Glad to be here


----------



## muchstuff

ruthi88 said:


> Hello! Newbie here who just joined as I'm starting to move from dreaming about bags/accessories to purchasing them!
> *
> Username: *Ruthi88
> *Age: *30+
> *Gender: *Female
> *Resides: *Boston
> *Occupation: *Consultant
> *Favorite Brands: *
> *Clothes: *To be honest... whatever I find at Nordstrom Rack!
> *Bags: *Maison Margiela, BV, Vivienne Westwood​*Hobbies: *Travelling, cars, photography
> *Favorite Foods: *French, Indian, Japanese
> *Favorite Drinks: *Rose and gin&tonics!
> *Favorite TV Shows: *The Good Place, The West Wing, Twin Peaks, Love Island UK
> *Odd things about me: *I like crafts, and right now I'm all into embroidery
> *Things that scare me: *Currently, the storm that's rolling in which will make my commute home a bit crazier than normal!
> *Current obsessions: *Finding the perfect work bag


Welcome to the slippery slope!


----------



## southernbelle43

ruthi88 said:


> I've been going through a number of threads so far and completely agree! Glad to be here


----------



## Jcherishz

Hello, I've been devouring this forum the past two weeks. I am really loving all the info on here and the friendly BV community.
*
Username*: Jcherishz
*Age*: 30+
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: NYC
*Occupation/ Industry*: UX but currently a SAHM for the year
*Favorite brand*:
*- Bags *Longchamp and now BV
*Hobbies*: playing with my kiddos, watching YouTube, surfing TPF
*Favorite drink*: Chai and milk tea with jelly
*Favorite food*: Tacos, tapas
*Favorite TV show*: Downton Abbey, Hell on Wheels, food documentaries
*Odd things about me*: I love chocolate, but don't like hot cocoa, white chocolate, or chocolate flavored anything unless it's the real thing.
*Things that scare me*: creepy robot movies, driving
*Current obsessions*: BV and pretty cloth diapers


----------



## southernbelle43

Jcherishz said:


> Hello, I've been devouring this forum the past two weeks. I am really loving all the info on here and the friendly BV community.
> *
> Username*: Jcherishz
> *Age*: 30+
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: NYC
> *Occupation/ Industry*: UX but currently a SAHM for the year
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Bags *Longchamp and now BV
> *Hobbies*: playing with my kiddos, watching YouTube, surfing TPF
> *Favorite drink*: Chai and milk tea with jelly
> *Favorite food*: Tacos, tapas
> *Favorite TV show*: Downton Abbey, Hell on Wheels, food documentaries
> *Odd things about me*: I love chocolate, but don't like hot cocoa, white chocolate, or chocolate flavored anything unless it's the real thing.
> *Things that scare me*: creepy robot movies, driving
> *Current obsessions*: BV and pretty cloth diapers


 You have discovered a place with lots of folks who share your love of bags, are never judgmental, have tons of helpful hints and love to answer your questions.  Plus with rare exceptions the folks on here are always kind and positive!


----------



## muchstuff

Jcherishz said:


> Hello, I've been devouring this forum the past two weeks. I am really loving all the info on here and the friendly BV community.
> *
> Username*: Jcherishz
> *Age*: 30+
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: NYC
> *Occupation/ Industry*: UX but currently a SAHM for the year
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Bags *Longchamp and now BV
> *Hobbies*: playing with my kiddos, watching YouTube, surfing TPF
> *Favorite drink*: Chai and milk tea with jelly
> *Favorite food*: Tacos, tapas
> *Favorite TV show*: Downton Abbey, Hell on Wheels, food documentaries
> *Odd things about me*: I love chocolate, but don't like hot cocoa, white chocolate, or chocolate flavored anything unless it's the real thing.
> *Things that scare me*: creepy robot movies, driving
> *Current obsessions*: BV and pretty cloth diapers


"Pretty cloth diapers", love it . Welcome!


----------



## bel89

After a few months of lurking around this site, I've finally decided to make an account and start contributing. What better subforum to start on that one of BV, since it's been one of favourite brands for years!

*Username*:  Bel89
*Age*: 30
*Gender*: Female
*Resides*: Rome, Italy
*Occupation/ Industry*: Event production
*Favorite brand*:
*- Bags: *Bottega Veneta, Loewe, Fendi (not the heavily monogrammed things)
-* Shoes: *Dior, Bottega Veneta, Hermes, Ecco
*- Clothes: *Intrend (Italian 'outlet' that sells clothing such as MaxMara, Marella, Sisley,.. etc. with cut tags), Benetton, D&G, Sisley
*Hobbies*: Travelling, History, Reading, Hiking
*Favorite drink*: Aperol Spritz
*Favorite food*: Noodles 
*Favorite TV show*: History or geography documentaries
*Odd things about me*: I love learning foreign languages
*Things that scare me*: heights
*Current obsessions*: Decluttering my house (Clothes, bags and books)


----------



## southernbelle43

bel89 said:


> After a few months of lurking around this site, I've finally decided to make an account and start contributing. What better subforum to start on that one of BV, since it's been one of favourite brands for years!
> 
> *Username*:  Bel89
> *Age*: 30
> *Gender*: Female
> *Resides*: Rome, Italy
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Event production
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Bags: *Bottega Veneta, Loewe, Fendi (not the heavily monogrammed things)
> -* Shoes: *Dior, Bottega Veneta, Hermes, Ecco
> *- Clothes: *Intrend (Italian 'outlet' that sells clothing such as MaxMara, Marella, Sisley,.. etc. with cut tags), Benetton, D&G, Sisley
> *Hobbies*: Travelling, History, Reading, Hiking
> *Favorite drink*: Aperol Spritz
> *Favorite food*: Noodles
> *Favorite TV show*: History or geography documentaries
> *Odd things about me*: I love learning foreign languages
> *Things that scare me*: heights
> *Current obsessions*: Decluttering my house (Clothes, bags and books)



Welcome to TPF.  First, let me say that I am very jealous of your living in Rome, one of the great cities of the world. I was blessed to be able to tour Italy a few years ago and I wish I could go back to Rome and spend a lot of time. I come from an Italian background ,so I felt very much at home despite not speaking the language and having a Southern accent.  You may be in the wrong place if you are trying to downsize your bag collection!  We won't help you do that much!  I hope you enjoy all of the nice folks on here.


----------



## muchstuff

bel89 said:


> After a few months of lurking around this site, I've finally decided to make an account and start contributing. What better subforum to start on that one of BV, since it's been one of favourite brands for years!
> 
> *Username*:  Bel89
> *Age*: 30
> *Gender*: Female
> *Resides*: Rome, Italy
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Event production
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Bags: *Bottega Veneta, Loewe, Fendi (not the heavily monogrammed things)
> -* Shoes: *Dior, Bottega Veneta, Hermes, Ecco
> *- Clothes: *Intrend (Italian 'outlet' that sells clothing such as MaxMara, Marella, Sisley,.. etc. with cut tags), Benetton, D&G, Sisley
> *Hobbies*: Travelling, History, Reading, Hiking
> *Favorite drink*: Aperol Spritz
> *Favorite food*: Noodles
> *Favorite TV show*: History or geography documentaries
> *Odd things about me*: I love learning foreign languages
> *Things that scare me*: heights
> *Current obsessions*: Decluttering my house (Clothes, bags and books)


Welcome! I hope you post some mod shots of your BV bags...


----------



## Kharris332003

Jcherishz said:


> Hello, I've been devouring this forum the past two weeks. I am really loving all the info on here and the friendly BV community.
> 
> Welcome!  I also hope that you share some pictures of your bags. Rome is such a wonderful city.


----------



## ksuromax

ruthi88 said:


> Hello! Newbie here who just joined as I'm starting to move from dreaming about bags/accessories to purchasing them!
> *
> Username: *Ruthi88
> *Age: *30+
> *Gender: *Female
> *Resides: *Boston
> *Occupation: *Consultant
> *Favorite Brands: *
> *Clothes: *To be honest... whatever I find at Nordstrom Rack!
> *Bags: *Maison Margiela, BV, Vivienne Westwood​*Hobbies: *Travelling, cars, photography
> *Favorite Foods: *French, Indian, Japanese
> *Favorite Drinks: *Rose and gin&tonics!
> *Favorite TV Shows: *The Good Place, The West Wing, Twin Peaks, Love Island UK
> *Odd things about me: *I like crafts, and right now I'm all into embroidery
> *Things that scare me: *Currently, the storm that's rolling in which will make my commute home a bit crazier than normal!
> *Current obsessions: *Finding the perfect work bag





Jcherishz said:


> Hello, I've been devouring this forum the past two weeks. I am really loving all the info on here and the friendly BV community.
> *
> Username*: Jcherishz
> *Age*: 30+
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: NYC
> *Occupation/ Industry*: UX but currently a SAHM for the year
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Bags *Longchamp and now BV
> *Hobbies*: playing with my kiddos, watching YouTube, surfing TPF
> *Favorite drink*: Chai and milk tea with jelly
> *Favorite food*: Tacos, tapas
> *Favorite TV show*: Downton Abbey, Hell on Wheels, food documentaries
> *Odd things about me*: I love chocolate, but don't like hot cocoa, white chocolate, or chocolate flavored anything unless it's the real thing.
> *Things that scare me*: creepy robot movies, driving
> *Current obsessions*: BV and pretty cloth diapers





bel89 said:


> After a few months of lurking around this site, I've finally decided to make an account and start contributing. What better subforum to start on that one of BV, since it's been one of favourite brands for years!
> 
> *Username*:  Bel89
> *Age*: 30
> *Gender*: Female
> *Resides*: Rome, Italy
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Event production
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Bags: *Bottega Veneta, Loewe, Fendi (not the heavily monogrammed things)
> -* Shoes: *Dior, Bottega Veneta, Hermes, Ecco
> *- Clothes: *Intrend (Italian 'outlet' that sells clothing such as MaxMara, Marella, Sisley,.. etc. with cut tags), Benetton, D&G, Sisley
> *Hobbies*: Travelling, History, Reading, Hiking
> *Favorite drink*: Aperol Spritz
> *Favorite food*: Noodles
> *Favorite TV show*: History or geography documentaries
> *Odd things about me*: I love learning foreign languages
> *Things that scare me*: heights
> *Current obsessions*: Decluttering my house (Clothes, bags and books)



WELCOME! WELCOME!! WELCOME!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

ScandiStyle91 said:


> Hey guys! Love this forum! Its like the awesome friends group I never had! lol. I am a scandi girl with a love for minimalist brands and now that old celine is gone, new bottega is my greatest love!
> 
> *Username: *ScandiStyle91
> *Age: *29
> *Gender: *Female
> *Resides: *DC
> *Occupation: *Digital marketing consultant
> *Favorite Brands: *Old Celine, Rodebjer, Ance Studios, Ganni, Bottega Veneta
> *Clothes: *Wide, high waisted pants is always a good idea.
> *Bags: *The Bottega Veneta pouch. Ahhh...
> *Hobbies: *Travelling, fashion, pottery
> *Favorite Foods: *Sushi, indian street food and swedish meatballs!
> *Favorite Drinks: *Vodka soda
> *Favorite TV Shows: *Schitt's Creek (Hello Moira, you always look fab!)
> *Odd things about me: *I love pottery and every weekend I hang out with a bunch of old ladies in the studio, making cups and bowls
> *Things that scare me: *American politics
> *Current obsessions: *Getting fall fashion ready!


Welcome to the Forum. It is a fun place where you can openly admit your bag addiction and find that we totally understand.


----------



## muchstuff

ScandiStyle91 said:


> Hey guys! Love this forum! Its like the awesome friends group I never had! lol. I am a scandi girl with a love for minimalist brands and now that old celine is gone, new bottega is my greatest love!
> 
> *Username: *ScandiStyle91
> *Age: *29
> *Gender: *Female
> *Resides: *DC
> *Occupation: *Digital marketing consultant
> *Favorite Brands: *Old Celine, Rodebjer, Ance Studios, Ganni, Bottega Veneta
> *Clothes: *Wide, high waisted pants is always a good idea.
> *Bags: *The Bottega Veneta pouch. Ahhh...
> *Hobbies: *Travelling, fashion, pottery
> *Favorite Foods: *Sushi, indian street food and swedish meatballs!
> *Favorite Drinks: *Vodka soda
> *Favorite TV Shows: *Schitt's Creek (Hello Moira, you always look fab!)
> *Odd things about me: *I love pottery and every weekend I hang out with a bunch of old ladies in the studio, making cups and bowls
> *Things that scare me: *American politics
> *Current obsessions: *Getting fall fashion ready!


Welcome!


----------



## Evergreen602

Hi everyone!  I've been lurking on the BV threads for a few weeks, and love researching here.  I recently purchased a couple of preloved BV bags, and will likely purchase a couple more before starting to collect newer designs.  Great to meet everyone here!

*Username*: Evergreen602
*Age*: 48
*Gender*: Female
*Resides*: Arizona
*Occupation/ Industry*: Interior Designer (mostly commercial office spaces)
*Favorite brand*:
*- Bags: *Bottega Veneta and Loewe, also intrigued by Polene
-* Shoes: *Comfortable - Born, Birkenstock, Dansko with a sprinkling of Gucci
*- Clothes: *Lots of J. Jill and Talbots in my closet, but would live in jeans everyday if I could.
*- Accessories:*  Burberry, might start getting into Hermes scarves
*- Jewelry: * Various Native American artist pieces and contemporary/minimalist styles
*Hobbies*: Genealogy, collecting Jadite
*Favorite drink*: Coffee
*Favorite food*: Mexican - especially Tex-Mex and New Mexico 
*Favorite TV show*: I watch a lot of home renovation shows on HGTV.  All time favorite shows are Breaking Bad, Lost and Mad Men.
*Odd things about me*: My sense of smell is off the charts - great for wine tasting, not so great for breathing in general.
*Things that scare me*: Scorpions and killer bees
*Current obsessions*: Going through a phase where I'm trying to build a curated wardrobe and organize my closet.  Also researching my family history - some interesting mysteries to be solved!


----------



## muchstuff

Evergreen602 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been lurking on the BV threads for a few weeks, and love researching here.  I recently purchased a couple of preloved BV bags, and will likely purchase a couple more before starting to collect newer designs.  Great to meet everyone here!
> 
> *Username*: Evergreen602
> *Age*: 48
> *Gender*: Female
> *Resides*: Arizona
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Interior Designer (mostly commercial office spaces)
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Bags: *Bottega Veneta and Loewe, also intrigued by Polene
> -* Shoes: *Comfortable - Born, Birkenstock, Dansko with a sprinkling of Gucci
> *- Clothes: *Lots of J. Jill and Talbots in my closet, but would live in jeans everyday if I could.
> *- Accessories:*  Burberry, might start getting into Hermes scarves
> *- Jewelry: * Various Native American artist pieces and contemporary/minimalist styles
> *Hobbies*: Genealogy, collecting Jadite
> *Favorite drink*: Coffee
> *Favorite food*: Mexican - especially Tex-Mex and New Mexico
> *Favorite TV show*: I watch a lot of home renovation shows on HGTV.  All time favorite shows are Breaking Bad, Lost and Mad Men.
> *Odd things about me*: My sense of smell is off the charts - great for wine tasting, not so great for breathing in general.
> *Things that scare me*: Scorpions and killer bees
> *Current obsessions*: Going through a phase where I'm trying to build a curated wardrobe and organize my closet.  Also researching my family history - some interesting mysteries to be solved!


Welcome!


----------



## southernbelle43

Evergreen602 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been lurking on the BV threads for a few weeks, and love researching here.  I recently purchased a couple of preloved BV bags, and will likely purchase a couple more before starting to collect newer designs.  Great to meet everyone here!
> 
> *Username*: Evergreen602
> *Age*: 48
> *Gender*: Female
> *Resides*: Arizona
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Interior Designer (mostly commercial office spaces)
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Bags: *Bottega Veneta and Loewe, also intrigued by Polene
> -* Shoes: *Comfortable - Born, Birkenstock, Dansko with a sprinkling of Gucci
> *- Clothes: *Lots of J. Jill and Talbots in my closet, but would live in jeans everyday if I could.
> *- Accessories:*  Burberry, might start getting into Hermes scarves
> *- Jewelry: * Various Native American artist pieces and contemporary/minimalist styles
> *Hobbies*: Genealogy, collecting Jadite
> *Favorite drink*: Coffee
> *Favorite food*: Mexican - especially Tex-Mex and New Mexico
> *Favorite TV show*: I watch a lot of home renovation shows on HGTV.  All time favorite shows are Breaking Bad, Lost and Mad Men.
> *Odd things about me*: My sense of smell is off the charts - great for wine tasting, not so great for breathing in general.
> *Things that scare me*: Scorpions and killer bees
> *Current obsessions*: Going through a phase where I'm trying to build a curated wardrobe and organize my closet.  Also researching my family history - some interesting mysteries to be solved!


Welcome!


----------



## ksuromax

Evergreen602 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been lurking on the BV threads for a few weeks, and love researching here.  I recently purchased a couple of preloved BV bags, and will likely purchase a couple more before starting to collect newer designs.  Great to meet everyone here!
> 
> *Username*: Evergreen602
> *Age*: 48
> *Gender*: Female
> *Resides*: Arizona
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Interior Designer (mostly commercial office spaces)
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Bags: *Bottega Veneta and Loewe, also intrigued by Polene
> -* Shoes: *Comfortable - Born, Birkenstock, Dansko with a sprinkling of Gucci
> *- Clothes: *Lots of J. Jill and Talbots in my closet, but would live in jeans everyday if I could.
> *- Accessories:*  Burberry, might start getting into Hermes scarves
> *- Jewelry: * Various Native American artist pieces and contemporary/minimalist styles
> *Hobbies*: Genealogy, collecting Jadite
> *Favorite drink*: Coffee
> *Favorite food*: Mexican - especially Tex-Mex and New Mexico
> *Favorite TV show*: I watch a lot of home renovation shows on HGTV.  All time favorite shows are Breaking Bad, Lost and Mad Men.
> *Odd things about me*: My sense of smell is off the charts - great for wine tasting, not so great for breathing in general.
> *Things that scare me*: Scorpions and killer bees
> *Current obsessions*: Going through a phase where I'm trying to build a curated wardrobe and organize my closet.  Also researching my family history - some interesting mysteries to be solved!


----------



## Zamn

Hello everyone!
I am 26 and a male. I am a barista and work as a retail associate at dsw.
I have been a wallflower on here for a while because I was learning all I could do so I could purchase a bottega veneta bag second hand. I have a wallet from Bottega veneta that I purchased at bottega veneta and that started my love for this brand. 
This is the bag I purchased. 
It's from 2010 and in decent shape. But I love it's character.
Here is a picture of the bag along with all the things I learned to look for authentication thanks to you guys 
And here is the wallet as well


----------



## Zamn

Zamn said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am 26 and a male. I am a barista and work as a retail associate at dsw.
> I have been a wallflower on here for a while because I was learning all I could do so I could purchase a bottega veneta bag second hand. I have a wallet from Bottega veneta that I purchased at bottega veneta and that started my love for this brand.
> This is the bag I purchased.
> It's from 2010 and in decent shape. But I love it's character.
> Here is a picture of the bag along with all the things I learned to look for authentication thanks to you guys
> And here is the wallet as well


Oh and it is the same bag. I just needed the flash to get the logos  I work at a coffee shop so it's somewhat dark in here lol


----------



## muchstuff

Zamn said:


> Oh and it is the same bag. I just needed the flash to get the logos  I work at a coffee shop so it's somewhat dark in here lol


Welcome to the BV family!  Not sure if you're looking to get your bag authenticated but if so, post here...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/


----------



## Zamn

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to the BV family!  Not sure if you're looking to get your bag authenticated but if so, post here...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/


Thanks and no worries I was just saying I learned alot from reading others responses here. The pics were to show what I learned


----------



## indiaink

Zamn said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am 26 and a male. I am a barista and work as a retail associate at dsw.
> I have been a wallflower on here for a while because I was learning all I could do so I could purchase a bottega veneta bag second hand. I have a wallet from Bottega veneta that I purchased at bottega veneta and that started my love for this brand.
> This is the bag I purchased.
> It's from 2010 and in decent shape. But I love it's character.
> Here is a picture of the bag along with all the things I learned to look for authentication thanks to you guys
> And here is the wallet as well





Zamn said:


> Oh and it is the same bag. I just needed the flash to get the logos  I work at a coffee shop so it's somewhat dark in here lol



Welcome, @Zamn - love your bag, and 2010 is the best year ever for BV IMO - the leather and the colors from that year were just spectacular!  I see that you have learned well, and as such, I name you "BVETTE" from this day forward!


----------



## Zamn

indiaink said:


> Welcome, @Zamn - love your bag, and 2010 is the best year ever for BV IMO - the leather and the colors from that year were just spectacular!  I see that you have learned well, and as such, I name you "BVETTE" from this day forward!


Thank you!  I'm constantly touching my bag it's so soft!


----------



## ksuromax

Hello and welcome!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hi!  Joined this forum to find out more about he recent collections. 
*
Username*: Epifanatic
*Age*: 50
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: northern CA
*Favorite brand*:
*- Bags *LV
*Hobbies*: running, sudoku
*Favorite drink*: Coffee
*Favorite food*: Chinese, Japanese, Mexican
*Favorite TV show*: Too many. Currently Friends binge on Netflix, with my teenage daughter
*Odd things about me*: painfully practical
*Current obsessions*: Jeans, VCA and bags


----------



## muggles

*Username*: Muggles
*Age*: older than dirt
*Gender*: 
*Resides*: in the briarpatch 
*Favorite brand*:
*- Bags BV *
*Hobbies*: tv mystery, reading
*Favorite drink*: Tea, wine
*Favorite food*: anything Italian 
*Favorite TV show*: any murder mystery
*Odd things about me*: I hate where I live
*Current obsessions BV, desperately seeking a haircut, I live in a state that still hasn’t opened anything, biggest obsession is China Red Veneta*


----------



## EvaLynn

*Username*: EvaLynn
*Age*: 54
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: Southern California
*Occupation/ Industry*: Librarian
*Favorite brand*:
*- Clothes *Vince, but really I'm more about materials than brands -- I love old jeans, cashmere, velvet, silk, anything comfy
*- Bags *Bottega Veneta, Louis Vuitton (not logo), classic Chanel
*Hobbies*: Gardening, growing orchids and cacti
*Favorite drinks*: Iced tea, milk, wine, champagne
*Favorite food*: Just about anything made well by someone else
*Favorite TV show*: I love to watch baseball because I can kind of watch and kind of do something else
*Odd things about me*: Other than a few Caribbean islands, I've never traveled anyplace not part of North America
*Things that scare me*: Angry people with guns; frightened wild animals
*Current obsessions*: My plants, finding a new house


----------



## muchstuff

EvaLynn said:


> *Username*: EvaLynn
> *Age*: 54
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: Southern California
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Librarian
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Clothes *Vince, but really I'm more about materials than brands -- I love old jeans, cashmere, velvet, silk, anything comfy
> *- Bags *Bottega Veneta, Louis Vuitton (not logo), classic Chanel
> *Hobbies*: Gardening, growing orchids and cacti
> *Favorite drinks*: Iced tea, milk, wine, champagne
> *Favorite food*: Just about anything made well by someone else
> *Favorite TV show*: I love to watch baseball because I can kind of watch and kind of do something else
> *Odd things about me*: Other than a few Caribbean islands, I've never traveled anyplace not part of North America
> *Things that scare me*: Angry people with guns; frightened wild animals
> *Current obsessions*: My plants, finding a new house


Welcome to the BV Forum!


----------



## Euclase

EvaLynn said:


> *Username*: EvaLynn
> *Age*: 54
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: Southern California
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Librarian
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Clothes *Vince, but really I'm more about materials than brands -- I love old jeans, cashmere, velvet, silk, anything comfy
> *- Bags *Bottega Veneta, Louis Vuitton (not logo), classic Chanel
> *Hobbies*: Gardening, growing orchids and cacti
> *Favorite drinks*: Iced tea, milk, wine, champagne
> *Favorite food*: Just about anything made well by someone else
> *Favorite TV show*: I love to watch baseball because I can kind of watch and kind of do something else
> *Odd things about me*: Other than a few Caribbean islands, I've never traveled anyplace not part of North America
> *Things that scare me*: Angry people with guns; frightened wild animals
> *Current obsessions*: My plants, finding a new house


Ah, a kindred spirit! I’m a SoCal Librarian too.  
Best of luck with your house hunt. I know how tough it is!


----------



## kasslynne!!

Username:kasslynne!!
Age: 38
Gender: F
Resides: Montana
Occupation/ Industry:Stay at Home Mom
Favorite brand:
- Clothes: Suzie Kondi, AGolde, ReDone, The Pangia, APL (athletic propulsion), Khatie, Xkarla, 
- Bags: None! years of lusting reread to buy! 
Hobbies: Kids sports at the moment  Running half marathons/working out
Favorite drinks: Water, Dirty Martini's, seltzer drinks (Ha! I know basic ) and Bloody Caesars (clam instead of tom). 
Favorite food: Homemade Chex party mix, Wings, pizza, bacon cheeseburgers... all the "good stuff" 
Favorite TV show: Ozarks, Stranger Things, Handmaid's Tale, 
Odd things about me: probably lots! 
Things that scare me: flying... I need to do it more to get over that! 
Current obsessions: Jennifer Fisher jewelry, Iv'e been collecting for 11 years now ant that is where all my $$ has gone instead of purses. Now it is time to switch gears!

Thank you for having me! I usually do the silent stocking on bags online and as a non-member. But with all my questions I decided to make it official. You all have such great info. Looking forward to anyone willing to answer my questions ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

kasslynne!! said:


> Username:kasslynne!!
> Age: 38
> Gender: F
> Resides: Montana
> Occupation/ Industry:Stay at Home Mom
> Favorite brand:
> - Clothes: Suzie Kondi, AGolde, ReDone, The Pangia, APL (athletic propulsion), Khatie, Xkarla,
> - Bags: None! years of lusting reread to buy!
> Hobbies: Kids sports at the moment  Running half marathons/working out
> Favorite drinks: Water, Dirty Martini's, seltzer drinks (Ha! I know basic ) and Bloody Caesars (clam instead of tom).
> Favorite food: Homemade Chex party mix, Wings, pizza, bacon cheeseburgers... all the "good stuff"
> Favorite TV show: Ozarks, Stranger Things, Handmaid's Tale,
> Odd things about me: probably lots!
> Things that scare me: flying... I need to do it more to get over that!
> Current obsessions: Jennifer Fisher jewelry, Iv'e been collecting for 11 years now ant that is where all my $$ has gone instead of purses. Now it is time to switch gears!
> 
> Thank you for having me! I usually do the silent stocking on bags online and as a non-member. But with all my questions I decided to make it official. You all have such great info. Looking forward to anyone willing to answer my questions ❤


Welcome to BV!


----------



## weezer

Hi! I also joined this sub forum to find out more about Bottega Veneta (very late to the show and missed out)

*Username*: weezer (my cat’s name)
*Age*: curmudgeon, older than dirt
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: Northern CA
*Occupation: *physician
*Favorite brands:
- Bags *many designers, I believe there can be enough (closet) room in one’s life to embrace many designs/styles  
*Hobbies*: hiking, meditating
*Favorite drink*: Black coffee
*Favorite food*: Indian, Japanese, Italian
*Favorite TV show*: documentaries, mysteries
*Odd things about me*: I plead the fifth, we all have our little vices 
*Current obsessions*: my garden, getting enough sleep


----------



## muchstuff

weezer said:


> Hi! I also joined this sub forum to find out more about Bottega Veneta (very late to the show and missed out)
> 
> *Username*: weezer (my cat’s name)
> *Age*: curmudgeon, older than dirt
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: Northern CA
> *Occupation: *physician
> *Favorite brands:
> - Bags *many designers, I believe there can be enough (closet) room in one’s life to embrace many designs/styles
> *Hobbies*: hiking, meditating
> *Favorite drink*: Black coffee
> *Favorite food*: Indian, Japanese, Italian
> *Favorite TV show*: documentaries, mysteries
> *Odd things about me*: I plead the fifth, we all have our little vices
> *Current obsessions*: my garden, getting enough sleep


Welcome to TPF! What BV are you interested in?


----------



## weezer

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to TPF! What BV are you interested in?


Hi! I  the TM era veneta and cabat bags! I wish Mr Lee had kept the Cervo
in his line but maybe I can still see if Cabats are occasionally being released in the boutiques since he reportedly likes Cabats?


----------



## Nibb

weezer said:


> Hi! I  the TM era veneta and cabat bags! I wish Mr Lee had kept the Cervo
> in his line but maybe I can still see if Cabats are occasionally being released in the boutiques since he reportedly likes Cabats?


Welcome! I also wish BV had kept Cervo.


----------



## muchstuff

weezer said:


> Hi! I  the TM era veneta and cabat bags! I wish Mr Lee had kept the Cervo
> in his line but maybe I can still see if Cabats are occasionally being released in the boutiques since he reportedly likes Cabats?


You see quite a few pre-loved ones out there, lately I've seen several different leather techniques as well.


----------



## indiaink

weezer said:


> Hi! I  the TM era veneta and cabat bags! I wish Mr Lee had kept the Cervo
> in his line but maybe I can still see if Cabats are occasionally being released in the boutiques since he reportedly likes Cabats?


Actually, the Cervo Hobos were discontinued before DL.


----------



## weezer

Not a ‘girl meets boy’ scenario but I am ever so slowly warming up to the Cassette bag lately...


----------



## muchstuff

weezer said:


> Not a ‘girl meets boy’ scenario but I am ever so slowly warming up to the Cassette bag lately...


I've always liked the cassette (unpadded in black particularly) but it's just not big enough for me day to day.


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi there, OG here but am just recently having the urge for a classic BV bag. The only one I have ever owned was a mini cabat...love it but just too large and generally just use a light goyard when I need a tote that large. I am interested in a medium veneta hobo for my next BV or something similar
*Username*: Rockerchic...I do tend to go a little edgy in my fashion so this is a bit of a departure for me
*Age*: north of 50... and that's all I'm sayin'
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: NYC
*Occupation: *physician--currently in med advertising///
*Favorite brands:
- Bags *Generally go for Chanel, Hermes, LV
*Hobbies*: fashion, working out (HIIT)
*Favorite drink*: Chai Masala tea, vanilla selzer water, red wine in the winter, Corona light in the summer 
*Favorite food*: All types...definitely a foodie
*Favorite TV show*: Just finished Sneaky Pete and loved it...Guilty pleasures: RuPaul drag race, RHONYC, RHOBH
*Odd things about me*: Unfortunately I'm pretty normal...Capricorn and all 
*Current obsessions*: always handbags and fashion in general

Hoping you can help me find the perfect BV!


----------



## rtklarsfeld

Hi everyone, I’m Rhoda, just joined, found your sight from Sophie Shohet. Thrilled to find you! I do love my bags, obsessed!
In the last few years I have purchased most of my bags pre-loved. 
username: rtklarsfeld.
Live in the USA
I am a wife and mom of 3 grown children
In my 60’s
My recent fav bag purchases are Celine, Chanel, Christian Dior, Loewe, Saint Laurent.


----------



## muchstuff

rtklarsfeld said:


> Hi everyone, I’m Rhoda, just joined, found your sight from Sophie Shohet. Thrilled to find you! I do love my bags, obsessed!
> In the last few years I have purchased most of my bags pre-loved.
> username: rtklarsfeld.
> Live in the USA
> I am a wife and mom of 3 grown children
> In my 60’s
> My recent fav bag purchases are Celine, Chanel, Christian Dior, Loewe, Saint Laurent.


Welcome to TPF, it’s the perfect place for the bag-obsessed!


----------



## helloradish

Hiya  
Helloradish here. Longtime reader, first time poster as I’m starting to get into the preloved market in a sort of post-pandemic panic buying spree as I realize that the Bottega I knew and loved is well and truly dead.  Hunting through Fashionphile/Ann’s/Rebag for some proper BV bags has me combing through so many helpful threads from as far back as a decade or more ago… so I thought why not I’ll finally sign up and introduce myself!

username: helloradish
age: 30s, or, I grew up with dial up modems and Blockbuster
gender and location: Female on the east coast 
profession: attorney, but the boring kind 
current favorites: PBS and British murder mysteries, but also secretly 90 day Fiancé and Real Housewives; sourdough bread baking; nature documentaries; antique jewelry
Odd things about me: took classes on gemology during the pandemic to take my  love of diamonds to the next level and am now on my way to a degree in that too! 

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## muchstuff

helloradish said:


> Hiya
> Helloradish here. Longtime reader, first time poster as I’m starting to get into the preloved market in a sort of post-pandemic panic buying spree as I realize that the Bottega I knew and loved is well and truly dead.  Hunting through Fashionphile/Ann’s/Rebag for some proper BV bags has me combing through so many helpful threads from as far back as a decade or more ago… so I thought why not I’ll finally sign up and introduce myself!
> 
> username: helloradish
> age: 30s, or, I grew up with dial up modems and Blockbuster
> gender and location: Female on the east coast
> profession: attorney, but the boring kind
> current favorites: PBS and British murder mysteries, but also secretly 90 day Fiancé and Real Housewives; sourdough bread baking; nature documentaries; antique jewelry
> Odd things about me: took classes on gemology during the pandemic to take my  love of diamonds to the next level and am now on my way to a degree in that too!
> 
> Nice to meet everyone!


Welcome!


----------



## Nibb

helloradish said:


> Hiya
> Helloradish here. Longtime reader, first time poster as I’m starting to get into the preloved market in a sort of post-pandemic panic buying spree as I realize that the Bottega I knew and loved is well and truly dead.  Hunting through Fashionphile/Ann’s/Rebag for some proper BV bags has me combing through so many helpful threads from as far back as a decade or more ago… so I thought why not I’ll finally sign up and introduce myself!
> 
> username: helloradish
> age: 30s, or, I grew up with dial up modems and Blockbuster
> gender and location: Female on the east coast
> profession: attorney, but the boring kind
> current favorites: PBS and British murder mysteries, but also secretly 90 day Fiancé and Real Housewives; sourdough bread baking; nature documentaries; antique jewelry
> Odd things about me: took classes on gemology during the pandemic to take my  love of diamonds to the next level and am now on my way to a degree in that too!
> 
> Nice to meet everyone!


Hi, nice to meet you! 
Sounds like you dive deep into things you love. The forum info for older BVs is vast but do hold on tight the BV slope is very slippery and goes for miles and miles.


----------



## helloradish

Nibb said:


> Hi, nice to meet you!
> Sounds like you dive deep into things you love. The forum info for older BVs is vast but do hold on tight the BV slope is very slippery and goes for miles and miles.


Have me feeling like Alice about to go down the rabbit hole! 
I found the posts here so useful as a reader when I was starting to buy my first BV bags back in 2008 or so, and as I revisit them I find that they are just as useful now too. I wish I could thank so many of the posters who contributed back then! And thank you to current posters who are still stoking the flames of my love for TM era BV and also maybe making my wallet a little lighter too


----------



## indiaink

helloradish said:


> ...and also maybe making my wallet a little lighter too


Oh lady, we're famous for that!

I know reading the Mini Cabat thread is something I could do over and over - those ladies were so giddy and excited and had such a good rapport with each other!

WELCOME, @helloradish, and I love your screen name! I often say 'hey' to unusual things, myself.


----------



## helloradish

indiaink said:


> Oh lady, we're famous for that!
> 
> I know reading the Mini Cabat thread is something I could do over and over - those ladies were so giddy and excited and had such a good rapport with each other!
> 
> WELCOME, @helloradish, and I love your screen name! I often say 'hey' to unusual things, myself.



Thank you! There was a feeling of real friendship in some of the threads I read too. 
And thanks all for the warm welcome!  I feel like there might be a group of virtual enablers in here… better go make some space in the closet!


----------



## Zelda Fitzgerald

Hello!  I am so happy to be here!

*Username*: Zelda Fitzgerald
*Age*: 31
*Resides*: Annapolis, Maryland, USA
*Occupation/ Industry*: Freelance Hacker (Really! It's a legitimate job   )
*Favorite brand*:
*- Clothes *Vineyard Vines when I'm working and Alice + Olivia when I want to dress it up a bit
*- Bags     *The only bag I have with a recognizable label is my Longchamp Le Pliage.  I'm here because I'm ready to move up!*
Hobbies*: Reading, horseback riding, Barre class, tennis
*Favorite drink*: I love a good Mojito, and Diet Coke with a shot of fat free coconut syrup for everyday
*Favorite food*: Mushroom pizza
*Favorite TV show*: NCIS
*Odd things about me*: I'm the only person I know my age who can drive a standard shift
*Things that scare me*: Heights
*Current obsessions*: The hunt for my "forever" bag


----------



## indiaink

Zelda Fitzgerald said:


> Hello!  I am so happy to be here!
> 
> *Username*: Zelda Fitzgerald
> *Age*: 31
> *Resides*: Annapolis, Maryland, USA
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Freelance Hacker (Really! It's a legitimate job   )
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Clothes *Vineyard Vines when I'm working and Alice + Olivia when I want to dress it up a bit
> *- Bags     *The only bag I have with a recognizable label is my Longchamp Le Pliage.  I'm here because I'm ready to move up!*
> Hobbies*: Reading, horseback riding, Barre class, tennis
> *Favorite drink*: I love a good Mojito, and Diet Coke with a shot of fat free coconut syrup for everyday
> *Favorite food*: Mushroom pizza
> *Favorite TV show*: NCIS
> *Odd things about me*: I'm the only person I know my age who can drive a standard shift
> *Things that scare me*: Heights
> *Current obsessions*: The hunt for my "forever" bag


WELCOME! Driving a stick is a lost art, for sure!!!  Again, welcome, and it’s good to have a legit hacker in the mix!


----------



## Euclase

Zelda Fitzgerald said:


> Hello!  I am so happy to be here!
> 
> *Username*: Zelda Fitzgerald
> *Age*: 31
> *Resides*: Annapolis, Maryland, USA
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Freelance Hacker (Really! It's a legitimate job   )
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Clothes *Vineyard Vines when I'm working and Alice + Olivia when I want to dress it up a bit
> *- Bags     *The only bag I have with a recognizable label is my Longchamp Le Pliage.  I'm here because I'm ready to move up!*
> Hobbies*: Reading, horseback riding, Barre class, tennis
> *Favorite drink*: I love a good Mojito, and Diet Coke with a shot of fat free coconut syrup for everyday
> *Favorite food*: Mushroom pizza
> *Favorite TV show*: NCIS
> *Odd things about me*: I'm the only person I know my age who can drive a standard shift
> *Things that scare me*: Heights
> *Current obsessions*: The hunt for my "forever" bag



Mmmmmm....mushroom pizza....


----------



## muchstuff

Zelda Fitzgerald said:


> Hello!  I am so happy to be here!
> 
> *Username*: Zelda Fitzgerald
> *Age*: 31
> *Resides*: Annapolis, Maryland, USA
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Freelance Hacker (Really! It's a legitimate job   )
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Clothes *Vineyard Vines when I'm working and Alice + Olivia when I want to dress it up a bit
> *- Bags     *The only bag I have with a recognizable label is my Longchamp Le Pliage.  I'm here because I'm ready to move up!*
> Hobbies*: Reading, horseback riding, Barre class, tennis
> *Favorite drink*: I love a good Mojito, and Diet Coke with a shot of fat free coconut syrup for everyday
> *Favorite food*: Mushroom pizza
> *Favorite TV show*: NCIS
> *Odd things about me*: I'm the only person I know my age who can drive a standard shift
> *Things that scare me*: Heights
> *Current obsessions*: The hunt for my "forever" bag


Welcome!


----------



## athk

Hi everyone,

*Username*: athk
*Age*: 32
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: Hong Kong
*Occupation/ Industry*: Legal
*Favorite brand*: 
*- Clothes *Aday, Ted Baker but currently enjoying going to thrift-stores more and looking for vintage high-end designer bargains 
*- Bags *Celine, Bottega Veneta, YSL...
*Hobbies*: Hiking, Pilates
*Favorite drink*: Kombucha
*Favorite food*: Vietnamese
*Favorite TV show*: can I say hand bag review on youtube? 
*Current obsessions*: Goyard, Chanel 19 (should I or should I not?), BV clutch (eternal obsession)

Looking forward to being a member here.


----------



## muchstuff

athk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> *Username*: athk
> *Age*: 32
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: Hong Kong
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Legal
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Clothes *Aday, Ted Baker but currently enjoying going to thrift-stores more and looking for vintage high-end designer bargains
> *- Bags *Celine, Bottega Veneta, YSL...
> *Hobbies*: Hiking, Pilates
> *Favorite drink*: Kombucha
> *Favorite food*: Vietnamese
> *Favorite TV show*: can I say hand bag review on youtube?
> *Current obsessions*: Goyard, Chanel 19 (should I or should I not?), BV clutch (eternal obsession)
> 
> Looking forward to being a member here.


Welcome!


----------



## Euclase

athk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> *Username*: athk
> *Age*: 32
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: Hong Kong
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Legal
> *Favorite brand*:
> *- Clothes *Aday, Ted Baker but currently enjoying going to thrift-stores more and looking for vintage high-end designer bargains
> *- Bags *Celine, Bottega Veneta, YSL...
> *Hobbies*: Hiking, Pilates
> *Favorite drink*: Kombucha
> *Favorite food*: Vietnamese
> *Favorite TV show*: can I say hand bag review on youtube?
> *Current obsessions*: Goyard, Chanel 19 (should I or should I not?), BV clutch (eternal obsession)
> 
> Looking forward to being a member here.


A BV clutch is a good eternal obsession to have.


----------



## Estella94788

User name: estella94788
favorite brand: bv, celine


----------



## muchstuff

Estella94788 said:


> User name: estella94788
> favorite brand: bv, celine


Welcome!


----------



## starlitgrove

Hello and Happy Holidays, everyone! I am new to Bottega as have just recently discovered the Nodini only to learn at the store that it’s been replaced by the Loop. My first BV is now a mini Loop but now am hunting the outlets and resell sites for Nodinis in neutral colours 

*Username*: starlitgrove
*Age*: 42
*Gender*: F
*Resides*: London
*Occupation/ Industry*: Finance
*Favorite Brands (Bags): *vintage LV Epi, (old) Céline, Hermès, Loewe
*Hobbies*: Spinning, HIIT Pilates, reading fantasy genre
*Favorite drink*: Coffee
*Favorite food*: Pasta
*Favorite TV show*: I always rewatch The West Wing
*Current obsessions: *Hermès scarves, the upcoming Loewe x Spirited Away, hunting for Bottega Nodinis


----------



## Euclase

starlitgrove said:


> Hello and Happy Holidays, everyone! I am new to Bottega as have just recently discovered the Nodini only to learn at the store that it’s been replaced by the Loop. My first BV is now a mini Loop but now am hunting the outlets and resell sites for Nodinis in neutral colours
> 
> *Username*: starlitgrove
> *Age*: 42
> *Gender*: F
> *Resides*: London
> *Occupation/ Industry*: Finance
> *Favorite Brands (Bags): *vintage LV Epi, (old) Céline, Hermès, Loewe
> *Hobbies*: Spinning, HIIT Pilates, reading fantasy genre
> *Favorite drink*: Coffee
> *Favorite food*: Pasta
> *Favorite TV show*: I always rewatch The West Wing
> *Current obsessions: *Hermès scarves, the upcoming Loewe x Spirited Away, hunting for Bottega Nodinis


Welcome, fellow BVette!


----------



## whoneedspockets

username: whoneedspockets
brands: bv ysl


----------



## tranquil55

username: tranquil55
Longtime collector of vintage jewelry, paperweights, marbles
Involved in animal rescue
Big fan of Bottega Veneta jewelry, particularly the silver intrecciato pieces. Most pieces are innovative, well designed and finely engineered. The disparity between the original prices and secondary market prices is quite pronounced, which I would like to understand better.


----------



## Euclase

tranquil55 said:


> username: tranquil55
> Longtime collector of vintage jewelry, paperweights, marbles
> Involved in animal rescue
> Big fan of Bottega Veneta jewelry, particularly the silver intrecciato pieces. Most pieces are innovative, well designed and finely engineered. The disparity between the original prices and secondary market prices is quite pronounced, which I would like to understand better.


Welcome!


----------

